# Chunky Monkey to Hunky



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Alright, this will be my Journal Starting Feb 1- 12 weeks out from my first BB Competition. AAAaahhhhhgggggg! 

No Whoring in this Journal, only training and diet posts. Feel free to whore up my other journal though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I will be doing TP's Carb Cycling with Jodi as my mentor and coach! Yeeaaahhhh Jodi! 

The following are the supplements I will be taking:
Optimum Nutritions Whey Protein
Body Tech Creatine (may cut it out soon)
ALA
ECY Stack
Leptigen
Xtreme Formulation's ICE
Xtreme Formulation's Ulitimate Peptide
Fish Oil
Lipoderm-ultra/Ab-solved
and a whole slew of vitamins!

I'll start Cardio in 6 weeks, that will be 6 weeks out from the Competiton.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

I love the name  Looks great in here my friend


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

All the best my good buddy 
Go da hunky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Jen and Ris!  Although Ris- that bicep is intimadating me in here!  J/K 

Sunday will be my first High Carb day. I will also work out and go to work, so it should look something like this:

9:00am Meal 1, Prew/o Shake- 1.5 cup Oats, 40g Protein, 1 TBSP PB, 3 Fish oil Tabs, 1 plum

11:30am Meal 2, Post w/o Shake- 1 cup oats, 1 pear, 50g Protein

1:00pm- Leptigen

2:30pm Meal 3- 1 cup of rice, 2 Turkey Burgers, 1 cup of green beans, 1 plum, 3 fish oil tabs

5:30pm Meal 4- I'll be at work doing Sec, so I'll need like a shake for this meal. Shake- 40g Protein, 13 fish oil Tabs (no fat in the shake)

6:30- Leptigen
8:00pm Meal 5- 1 cup rice, 1 cup Zucchuni, 1 plum, 5oz Steak, 3 fish oil tabs.

11:15pm Meal 6 Shake- 30g protein, 10 fish oil tabs

How does this look? This is harder putting together than I thought!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Jen and Ris!  Although Ris- that bicep is intimadating me in here!  J/K
> 
> Sunday will be my first High Carb day. I will also work out and go to work, so it should look something like this:
> ...



Other than the fat it looks good.  You only need 20 fish oil caps per day


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

GOOO ROCK!!!!!  Best of luck hun, Ill def be following along!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen! I'm so glad you visit my journal, you always have great things to say! 

Alright, Sundays High Carb is settled with Jodi's corrections!

Now- Monday's Low Carb

9:00am Meal 1, Prew/o Shake- 1.5 cup Oats, 40g Protein, 5 Fish oil Tabs, 1 plum

11:30am Meal 2, Post w/o Shake- 50g Protein

12:45- Leptigen

2:30pm Meal 3, Shake- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil Tabs ( I don't want 3 shakes in a row, but i'll be in lecture from 1-4 with no break. No food allowed. Should I do something different with Meal 2 the post w/o meal?)

3:45- Leptigen

5:30pm Meal 4- 5oz Steak, 1 pear, 1 cup Zucchuni, 2 cups rice

8:30pm Meal 5- 30g protein, 1 cup green beans, 5 fish oil tabs


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

your welcome hun, but dont thank me!! 

hmm "11:30am Meal 2, Post w/o Shake- 50g Protein"

-wheres the carbs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Shoot, your right athejen! Switch the carbs from the prew/o to the one post w/o. That's what I meant to put!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

hehe no no. keep the carbs preworkout!! move the ones in meal 4(the rice)


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

Carbs pre and post workout 

Can you change meal 1 instead?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

So have carbs only pre and post w/o and drop the carbs in meal 4? My meal 1 is always the same for pre w/o. I can't eat many eggs w/o problems and I can't stand cooked oats.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

I blend my oats till they're like powder and mix with the eggs to cook  It goes like bread. I cook it in a pot and flip it when its almost done and your left with a round "loaf" cut into triangles and 'voila' 
Alternately, powder up oats as b4 and mix into shake, its abit gritty but you can get it down ok 

Hey Jodi, is there much difference between rolled oats and oatbran??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

you mix the oats dry in the mixer Ris? How many eggs do you cook? 2 whole and 7 whites? Sounds interesting! How much oats though Ris? I need to do 1.5 cups to get my carbs for the day.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2004)

go get 'um rock.......good luck man


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

I fill a cup to 200ml line and use a bar mix blender thing to destroy oats  Yes, dry.
Then 8 whites + 2 whole eggs in the pot and just chuck the oats into that and mix with a spoon, you could use the bar mix thing if you wanted but a spoon is easier to clean 
I dont know my carb levels, i just eat exactly what Han has told me too


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

Good luck-but you are a 'hunk' already!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks P-funk and Jill! My body image changes about every 1/2hr! I think it depends which mirror I walk past 

I tried the oats and eggs. Pretty good! Although I don't think I can go much over 1 cup of oats though. It takes forever to eat! 

So meal 1 on Monday, Low Carb will be 2 whole eggs, 1 cup oats, 1 plum and 5 fish oil tabs. 

Jodi, is there any meat or sausage I could put in too? Just wondering


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> 
> 
> 
> So meal 1 on Monday, Low Carb will be 2 whole eggs, 1 cup oats, 1 plum and 5 fish oil tabs.



hmm I think 2 whole eggs is too much fat in that first meal. why not add more egg whites for more protein? or any sort of lean protein for that matter!  

I think your INSANE to not like cooked oats.  its my fav!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

Good luck Rock!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks P-funk and Jill! My body image changes about every 1/2hr! I think it depends which mirror I walk past
> 
> I tried the oats and eggs. Pretty good! Although I don't think I can go much over 1 cup of oats though. It takes forever to eat!
> ...


I think the 2 whole eggs are fine because that low carb day has only one other meal that is a high fat protein and you are suppose to have 2 so you can count the eggs as your 1st high fat protein meal and the steak as your 2nd high fat protein meal.  You could do 1 whole egg and the rest whites with some lean ground sirloin or 2 whole eggs with the rest whites and lean ground turkey.  No sausage


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey rock 

Jodi-- Three things destroy oil(light, air, HEAT)  And putting an oil in a geltab requires heat.  Also isnt wheat germ oil better than fish?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2004)

Wheat germ oil?  Your kidding right?  Its high in n6 and n9 but there are very little n3's.  That means you are getting very little EPA/DHA.  Your body must convert the very little omega into EPA/DHA and it doesn't convert at 100%.  I think wheat germ oil is high in Sat fat as well.



> Fish Oil Processing:
> All fish oil for dietary supplements is refined to a lesser or greater degree.  Refining requires bleaching clays, heat under vacuum, winterization and deodorization (molecular distillation).  We cannot classify any of these processes as natural or gentle, however they are necessary in order to produce a pure and safe product for human consumption.
> 
> Molecular distillation is the only method (currently) that can remove metals, pcbs and other toxins to below detectable levels for human consumption.  A molecular distillation process that takes only 45 seconds at 250 degrees C under high vacuum. This shortening of the "sit" or "residence" time for the process greatly improves the quality because it guarantees that no trans fats are created.  Other molecular distillation processes and steam distillation have the potential to create trans fats because of the length of time the oil sits at high temperature.
> ...



Here is a quote from an article on fish oil processing.

Please read my articles on fish oil in the sticky in Diet and Nutrition to understand why Fish oil is by far the best EFA you can possibly take.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe I am thinking of the wrong(wheat) oil... 
Anyways thanks.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 30, 2004)

Rock,

Good luck, I'm pulling for ya  
Per your PM, here's the fat loss training routine I used while on carb cycling diet. 

For some reason it will not let me copy url, so navigate to www.abcbodybuilding.com 
In the top navigation menu, mouse over Workouts tab and click on Wourkout Index Page. Scroll down to Hardcore Training Programs section and find "12 Weeks to Burning Fat " The Workout "

I kept to the routine pretty strict except I only did cardio 1 day a week instead of 2. I also only did abs 1 day a week doing 200 reps. 4 sets of 50 with varying exercises.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 30, 2004)

FYI, the last 4 weeks of diet, I stacked Ergolean MC with Ab-solved.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the link, I'm checking it out! Did you notice good results with the Ab-solved?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

THREAD OFFICIALLY OPEN, THE CUT BEGINS!!!

Today was Push 1A

Bench, 4 sets-
195x8
195x5
195x6
185x5 (6 w/ help from spotter)

Decline HS, 3 sets-
20x8
230x7
240x6 *PB

Incline Flye, 1 set-
40x8 *PB

Squat, 3 sets-
135x8
155x8
165x7 *PB

Leg Press, 3 sets-
360x8
410x8
450x8

DB Press, 3 sets-
60x8
60x6
60x5

Side Laterals, sitting 3 sets-
25x7
20x8
20x7

Machine Bent Laterals, 3 sets-
20x8
25x8

Dips, 2 sets-
10x8
20x7

Behind Head Tri Ext, 2 sets-
40x10
60x8

One Hand DB Ext, 1 sets-
25x8

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
255x8
275x8
282.5x7 *PB

Donkey Calf, 3 sets-
200x8
230x8
250x8 *PB


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

Yee Haw!! let the fun begin!! 12 weeks to go! Your going to do great!! 
nice workout too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Jen- I'm looking soooo forward to this!  Thanks for the support 

Here is Tuesday, NO CARB DAY! Please check to see if I have it right! 

6:30- Meal 1- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil Tabs

9:30- Meal 2- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil Tabs

12:00-Meal 3- 2 Turkey Burgers, 1 cup Broccoli, 5 fish oil Tabs

3:00- Meal 4- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil Tabs, 1 cup Green Beans

6:30- Meal 5- 5oz Steak, 1 cup Broccoli, No fish oil Tabs

10:30- Meal 6- 30g Protein, 5 fish oils

Tear it apart!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

Holy Protein Powders Batman!!!!

Pourquoi?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Clinical 8 hours and then lecture 4 hours. I do what I can


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

What kind of Turkey Burgers do you get?

r they homemade?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

And why no Cottage cheese during the cut?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Jodi said no Cottage Cheese! That's good enough for me!  The Turkey burgers I get are already made, packaged 4 to a pack. I forget who makes them though. Pretty good though.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

I wonder why she said no Cottage Cheese


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

Cottage cheese has too much sugar for a contest diet.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Jen- I'm looking soooo forward to this!  Thanks for the support
> 
> Here is Tuesday, NO CARB DAY! Please check to see if I have it right!
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

What is a good protein food source for before bed? I could make that real food. I'm in school and clinicals the rest of the time. They don't let you out to eat when you want but I can whip out a protein shake in the bathroom


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

For anyone who is interested, here are the vitamins I take daily. I get my vitamins from Shakley.

Alfalfa x18
Multivitamin x4
B-complex x4
Vit E x4
Vit C x9
Caroto-Max x1
Immune Builder x4
Garlic x4
Calcium x6
Zinc x2
Mental Acuity x3
Coenzyme x3
Stress Relief x2
Joint and Wellness x10

Alot huh?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What is a good protein food source for before bed? I could make that real food. I'm in school and clinicals the rest of the time. They don't let you out to eat when you want but I can whip out a protein shake in the bathroom


Any protein except for the ones I mention not acceptable.  Chicken, fish, tuna, eggs, beef etc....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> For anyone who is interested, here are the vitamins I take daily. I get my vitamins from Shakley.
> 
> Alfalfa x18
> ...


----------



## bludevil (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Did you notice good results with the Ab-solved?



I lost about an half inch around the waist while on Ab-solved. I don't really know how much ab-solved aided though, because of the diet. Ab-solved did make my skin feel tighter after applying it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

Today is Low Carb day and I've already eaten all my Carbs!  Yeah.

Pull 2A

HS Pulldown, 3 sets-
240x8
250x8
260x6 *PB

BB Row, 3 sets-
155x8
165x6 *PB
165x6 (Not so sure how good my form is though with this weight)

Assisted Pull-up, 1 set-
6

DB Shrug, 3 sets-
120x8
120x8
120x8

Lying Leg Curl, 3 sets-
120x8
130x6 *PB
130x6

SLDL, 2 sets-
135x8
155x8 (my back hurt from Deads last week and Bent-over Row, messed up my sit-ups too)

Incline DB Curl, 3 sets-
35x8
35x8
40x4

Concentration Curl, 2 sets-
35x6
35x4

Reverse Curl Str8 bar, 2 sets-
60x8
60x8

Forearm Curl, 3 sets-
90x8
90x8
90x6

Reverse Wrist Curl, 3 sets-
60x6 *PB
50x8
50x6

Then I worked on my grip a bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

Got a question, when I do HS Pulldowns, or DB curls I always like to do it alternating sides. But what I do is 3 on the right, 3 on the left, etc until my set is done. Is that bad?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Got a question, when I do HS Pulldowns, or DB curls I always like to do it alternating sides. But what I do is 3 on the right, 3 on the left, etc until my set is done. Is that bad?


You should do 6-8 consistant reps per side.  I prefer to do 1 arm at a time too but always hitting failure or close to before working the other side.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

Alright, thanks Jodi! 

Here is my meals for Wed. HIGH CARB DAY

7:00-Meal 1- 40g Protein, Oats, 5 fish oil

9:30-Meal 2- 40g Protein, Yam (post w/o)

1:00-Meal 3- 2 Turkey Burgers, Rice, 1 cup Broccoli, 1 clementime

4:00-Meal 4- 1.5 can tuna w/Mushrooms, 5 fish oil 

7:00-Meal 5- Steak, Rice, Broccoli, Clementime

10:00-Meal 6- 30g protein, 5 fish oil

How's this look?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright, thanks Jodi!
> 
> Here is my meals for Wed. HIGH CARB DAY
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

Sure Jodi, but not on the High Carb days right?

And should I count in the protein from ICE? That's 30g of protein a serving. And Leptigen?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2004)

Nothing changes from NO- Low or High days except the carbs.  Keep the fat and protein consistant and only carbs adjust.  So yes, I want 20 caps everyday, no matter what day it is.

Don't worry about the protein from the ICE.  The LG has such few cals that you don't need to count that either.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

No, I was talking about the daily macro's!  You don't need that on High carb days do you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Well today is NO CARB day. Holy Crap is this hard!!!  I'm soooo hungry, but not stomach growling hungry but kinda shaky hungry like my body is saying it's missing something and won't work till it gets it!


----------



## bludevil (Feb 3, 2004)

Eat lots of veggies and up the water on No carb day to get past hunger pains.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

So I can eat past my 3 cups of veggies?


----------



## bludevil (Feb 3, 2004)

I only ate my stated 3 cups of veggies but on No Carb day my 3 cups was probably more like 1 1/2 cups per meal. That's just me. If your training for a comp then you may want to stick with the guidelines.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

YOU TEASE!!!  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Next Low Carb (Thursday)

8:00-Meal 1- 1.5 cup oats, 40g Protein, Clementime, 5 fish oil

10:30- Meal 2- 50g Protein, 8oz Yam, 1/2 apple, 

1:30- Meal 3- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil

4:00-Meal 4- 1.5 cup Rice, 2 Turkey Burger, Clementime 3 fish oil

6:30-Meal 5- 6oz Steak, 1 cup Broccoli

11:00-Meal 6- 30g Protein, 7 fish oil

These are the daily macro's NOT including the clementimes, apple and vegetables

Cals- 2482
Fat- 74, 28%
Carb- 194, 29%
Prot- 260, 43%

How does this look?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

NO CARB Friday

8:00- 20G Protein, 5 fish oil (eye opener )

10:00- 40G Protein, 5 fish oil (first real meal)

1:00- 2 Turkey Burgers, 1 cup Broccoli

4:00- 9oz Tuna w/Mushrooms, 1 cup Green Beans, 5 fish oil

7:00- 7oz Steak, 1 cup Broccoli

11:00- 40G Protein, 5 fish oil

Cals- 1698
Fat- 67, 35%
Carb- 15, 3%
Prot- 267, 62%


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Should I try and not work out on No Carb days?


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

My rest days are USUALLY the no carb days. No carb days suck, IMO. Im planning mine tomorrow. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

How did you calculate your  daily calories, and %? I know my carbs, protein and fats, just not sure how to do the math? Thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

carbs and protein are 4cals.  Fats are 9cals.  Take cals from carbs or protein or fat and divide by total cals and should give you a percent.   Is that what you were asking?

Ie: 300grams carbs(1200cals)
      300grams protein(1200 cals)
      50grams fat(450 cals)
Total cals:2850

1200/2850= .42
1200/2850= .42
450/2850= .15


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's one way to do it Premi! Me, I just go to www.fitday.com and fill in the blanks  Yeah, I don't think I'll have an effective w/o on no carb days! Thanks Jill


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

I use fitday too Rock! what a life saver it is eh! 
and by no means I wouldnt even attempt to train on NO carb days... Ill only do cardio and manbe abs on that day, but thats it. 
Keep it up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, I should train on Sunday since it's a low carb day and the day after is no carb. But I work 7am-7pm. Gym will be closed so I don't see that happening. So do I take 2 extra days off from the gym to get back on track?

Push 1B

Incline DB, 4 sets-
85x7
85x5
75x6
70x5

HS Bench, 3 sets-
130x8
140x6
140x4

Pec Deck, 1 set-
150x7

Hack, 3 sets-
140x8
150x8
160x7

One Leg Press, 3 sets-
160x8
170x8
180x8

HS Military, 3 sets-
190x8
200x4
180x4

Cable Side, 3 sets-
30x5
25x7
20x8

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets-
140x8
142.5x7
142.5x7

Pushdown, 3 sets-
100x8
120x8
130x6

Reverse one arm pushdown, 2 sets-
40x4
30x7
30x6

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
275x8
295x8
295x6

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
120x8
140x6
140x6


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

When I do Legs or calves or pulling movements, i can go heavy on the first set, up the weight and still do good on subsequent sets. 

But when I do Bench, MP, pushing movements, I do much worse on subsequent sets, so either my reps drop drastically or the weight (Or both) 

What's up with that?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Rock!! I am training this no carb day, I think im going bananas!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

Haha, I'm sorry Jill! Have fun and let me know how it goes


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Next Low Carb (Thursday)
> 
> 8:00-Meal 1- 1.5 cup oats, 40g Protein, Clementime, 5 fish oil
> ...


We need to lower the fat somewhere.  How much fat in the Turkey Burgers?

Training on no carb days is fine so long as you are training on all low carb and high carb days.  Your rest days ALWAYS need to be no carb.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

There is 9 grams of fat in the burgers. So that's 18g of fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

Pull 2B

Deads, 3 sets-
295x6
305x6
315x4 *PB (not as many reps as I wanted though)

HS Row, 3 sets-
240x8
250x7 *PB
250x7

R Pulldown, 2 sets-
120x7
120x7

BB Shrug, 3 sets-
255x8
265x8
275x8 *PB

Behind Back Shrug, 2 sets-
225x8
225x8

Lying Curl, 3 sets-
90x8
100x8
110x8 (different weights because I used a different machine)

DB Curl, 2 sets-
45x8
45x7 ( to much cheating towards end I think. Might start doing these sitting)

Hercules, 2 sets-
40x8
50x6

Hammer, 2 sets-
35x7
30x10

Wrist Curl, 3 sets-
100x8
100x5
90x5

Reverse Wrist curtl, 3 sets-
60x8
60x7
50x7

Cable Crunch, 3 sets-
110x10
120x10
130x7

Machine Crunch, 3 sets-
140x8
145x8
150x5

W/O took 1hr and 10 minutes


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

I was thinking. I feel my tri's take over quite a bit when I do shoulders. Plus I do quite a bit of push exercises for chest. One of the Push days should I take out either the Hammer MP or the DB MP and rather do Front Raises?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> There is 9 grams of fat in the burgers. So that's 18g of fat


Yeah, we need to cut that down to 1 burger and add in another protein source.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I was thinking. I feel my tri's take over quite a bit when I do shoulders. Plus I do quite a bit of push exercises for chest. One of the Push days should I take out either the Hammer MP or the DB MP and rather do Front Raises?


Keep the hammer and take out the DB and do some fronts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

Awesome! Sounds good Jodi!  

Is there any limit to how much flounder I can eat?

And can I use Lemon Juice to add flavor to food?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

Try not to go above 40G unless you are absolutely starving.

Lemon juice is fine - use all you want.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

But I can eat Flounder every day right? Maybe i'll eat 1 burger and 3oz of flounder then for those meals.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> But I can eat Flounder every day right? Maybe i'll eat 1 burger and 3oz of flounder then for those meals.


You can eat fish whenever you heart desires


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking good Rock 

Surviving so far?  Notice any affects on workouts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

No effects on w/o's so far, some lifts are still going up. But almost one week in and I don't look ready for competition yet, WTF?  Everyday that goes by I get a bit more nervous. But I tell you, no carb days (which today is one) is tough!! Especially doing 12hr in an ER. Glad your back!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

Just be patient man.  It is hard, I know, it happens to me whenever I diet.  I am 16 weeks out and I am sweating bullets everday that I will not be ready in time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well you look much better than I do P-funk! You'll do great 

Today is High Carb day, here is my meals

9:00 Meal1- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, 1/2 apple, 5 fish oil tabs

11:30 Meal2- 50g protein, 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple

2:00 Meal 3- 1 turkey burger, 3oz flounder, 1.5 cup rice, 1 clementime, 3 fish oil tabs

3:30- Leptigen

5:00 Meal 4- 5 oz Steak, 1.5 cup Zucchini, 3 fish oil tabs

8:00 Meal 5- 30g protein, 9 fish oil tabs


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Tomorrow is a low carb day, but it is impossible for me to w/o. Does that change my meals at all? And I plan to do that w/o on Monday a no carb day but taking it very light just so I don't mess up my schedule.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Push day 1A- I'm thinking of lowering the weight a bit and pyramiding up but still trying for around 8 reps when possible. 

Bench, 4 sets-
165x8
185x8
205x5
185x5 (once I lose it, I lose it)

DB Bench, 2 sets-
65x8
70x8

HS Decline Bench, 2 sets-
250x7
260x8 *PB

Squat, 3 sets-
155x8
165x8
175x7

Leg Press, 3 sets-
450x8
470x8
490x7

DB Front Raise, 3 sets-
15x10
20x8
25x7

Lateral Raise, 3 sets-
15x8
20x7
20x8

Rear DB One arm, 2 sets-
10x8
15x7

Dip, 3 sets-
20x8
25x7
25x4

Skullcrusher, 2 sets-
70x10
70x8

Standing calf, 3 sets-
295x8
315x7
315x7 *PB

Donkey calf, 3 sets-
250x8
270x8
290x8 * PB

I'm going up in weight on calves fairly quickly, but I'm not noticing any improvement at all in my calves.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Tomorrow is a low carb day, but it is impossible for me to w/o. Does that change my meals at all? And I plan to do that w/o on Monday a no carb day but taking it very light just so I don't mess up my schedule.


Swap the days so that your workout is on the low carb day.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Well you look much better than I do P-funk! You'll do great
> 
> Today is High Carb day, here is my meals
> ...


Stop being so down on yourself.  Your going to do great 

Meals look good, excepte its high carb day.  You aren't suppose to be measuring carbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

So today is high carb, tomorrow is no carb, Monday is low carb, tuesday low carb, wed no carb? I plan to w/o very light pull on monday and then resume my reg w/o schedule on tues.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

when u get on that stage will you change your name to rocky?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, the "Italian Stallion" and I'll call my wife Adrienne!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lol, jodi is gonna be on my ass about my diet so bad after my refeed 

hi jodi


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Ever eat Salmon, seeing that you like fish? Its my fav fish!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Salmon is good but it's expensive. I can pick up Flounder really cheap! Salmon is for special occasions!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> So today is high carb, tomorrow is no carb, Monday is low carb, tuesday low carb, wed no carb? I plan to w/o very light pull on monday and then resume my reg w/o schedule on tues.


Then lets do this instead.  It maybe what you already suggested 

Today - High
Sunday -No
Mon - No
Tues. High
Weds. No

Oh and peoples can we pretty pretty please keep the whoring down in here.  Thank you


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2004)

Today is NO CARB, but I wanted to do a little w/o to stay on schedule. I did few sets and lessened the weight.

Pull 2A Light

HS Pulldown, 2 sets-
180x12
180x12

BB Row, 2 sets-
95x12
95x12

Cable Row, 2 sets-
60x12
60x12

DB Shrugs- 2 sets-
75x12
75x12

Lying Leg Curl, 2 sets-
70x12
90x12

Isolated standing Leg Curl, 2 sets-
20x12
40x12

Incline DB Curl, 2 sets-
25x12
30x12

Concentration curl, 2 sets-
25x9
25x8

Reverse BB Curl, 2 sets-
45x12
45x11

DB Wrist Curl, 2 sets-
30x15
35x15

DB Reverse wrist curl, 2 sets-
20x12
20x11

Sit-ups, 2 sets-
20
15

Crunches on Ball, 2 sets-
22
20

Grip work (holding BB with weight), 3 sets-
205x20 sec
225x20 sec
245x20 sec


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is what I'm thinking of doing. Several questions in here so pay attention! 

1) Alternating Light and Heavier days. For my joints and also I think my muscles acclimate fairly quickly to routines. So Push 1A will be light this week with reps between 10-15, and Pull 2A will be heavy with Reps between 4-8. Then Push 1B will be heavy and Pull 2B will be light, then Push 1A Heavy and Pull 2A will be light. Switching it back and forth like that.

2) Also, right now my w/o's are going about 1hr 10 min. The last 10 minutes is doing calves or abs. I drink ICE throughout the w/o and drink my post w/o shake w/in 3 minutes of my last set. Can I keep my w/o that long or do I need to trim? Taking the stack I'm taking I feel like I could go another 2 hours 

3) I'm trying to work on my grip because it sucks but I don't want to do so at the expense of my other muscle groups. On my light day I do not wear straps but would it also be benificial to grip a loaded BB at the end of my w/o or a period of time? Like I did today, putting on weight, and then holding it as long as my grip holds out?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

1) good idea

2) don't worry about the extra 10min.  Sometinmes my workouts even go 90mins!!  Like today I am going to do legs and arms.  There is noway that gets done in 60min.

3) holding a bar is good work as is pinching 10lbs plates together for as long as you can hold.  I jsut try to never use wraps.  If the weight is heavy and my grip keeps giving out on the reps then I just do less reps and more sets.  Like deadlfts.  If I can't hold the weight for a certain number of reps I'll do somehthing like 1 or 2 reps every ten seconds for 10 sets.  My grip has gone up amazingly.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

of course check with Jodi also......she is your coach, I am not


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> of course check with Jodi also......she is your coach, I am not


You know I always respect your opinions 

Rock - What Funky said is great.  The only thing I want to say is to eat accordingly.  If your doing a lighter day, then that day should be a low carb day and high carb days on your heavier days.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Havent posted for a bit in here...  Afraid of Jodie  hahaha

Anyways I have been reading along, and keep up the good work!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

> Havent posted for a bit in here... Afraid of Jodie  hahaha



you too 




(j/king )


----------



## bludevil (Feb 10, 2004)

Looks like your making good progess. Keep it up!
How far out is your comp. I really started noticing more definition within my chest and abs around 8 to 10 weeks mark.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the advice P-funk and the backing Jodi! 

Hey Premi, thanks for dropping in and your support. Trying to lift half of what you lift! 

Bludevil- Thanks man. My comp is May 1, so another 11 weeks  I think I can tell a difference in my body but weight does not seem to really be coming off yet.

Today is High Carb!

Meal 1- 40g protein, oats, 5 fish oil, 1/2 apple

Meal 2- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 3- 4oz flounder, rice, 1 turkey burger, 5 fish oil, 1 clementime

Meal 4- 50g protein, oats, 1/2 apple

Meal 5- 5oz steak, rice, 1 clementime

Meal 6- 35g protein, 5 fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

I go about 30-40g of protein over my BW. Is that alright or should I drop it down some?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think I can tell a difference in my body but weight does not seem to really be coming off yet.




That is a good thing that weight is staying the same and measurements are decreasing!  Losing BF 

How did the exams go?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2004)

It is never about body weight, only body fat.  Ideally you want to try and stay at the same wieght you are now and just "lean up"


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

I never said the measurements were going down! I haven't measured since I started, but I feel I look better and my wife says I feel harder! Haha, no comments! 

Did lighter weight, higher reps (tried) today. That always kicks my butt! Weights always drop so much when I increase reps and even then I have trouble hitting my target rep! But it feels good too! 

Push 1B Light weight

Incline Bench, 4 sets-
105x12
135x10
135x7
105x8

DB Bench, 3 sets-
60x11
60x9
55x8

Pec Deck, 1 set-
120x10

Hack Squat, 3 sets-
90x12
90x12
110x12

One Leg Press, 3 sets-
110x12
130x12
130x15

HS Military, 4 sets-
90x12
140x8
120x8
90x9

Cable Side behind, 3 sets-
20x10
20x8
15x10

Reverse Peck Deck, 3 sets-
120x12
120x10
105x9

Pushdown, 3 sets-
90x12
90x12
90x10

Reverse One Arm, 2 sets-
20x7
10x15

Cable Kickback, 1 set-
10x9

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
175x15
175x12
155x11

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
50x13
50x11
50x11

When doing calves I do Standing, sitting, and donkey. Should I be varying foot placement and angle also?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2004)

> When doing calves I do Standing, sitting, and donkey. Should I be varying foot placement and angle also?



In my opinion, the foot placement is irrelevant.  The muslces contract the same way.  What is important is that you do them standing (to hit the gastrocnemius) and seated to hit the soleus.


great workout.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2004)

And make sure you perform the full raise.  NO half assed calf movements   I see people all the time adding to much weight so they can't fully raise.

Don't you owe me measurements soon?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> And make sure you perform the full raise.  NO half assed calf movements   I see people all the time adding to much weight so they can't fully raise.
> 
> Don't you owe me measurements soon?




damn, lucky she isn't my coach....she is tough


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> And make sure you perform the full raise.  NO half assed calf movements   I see people all the time adding to much weight so they can't fully raise.
> 
> Don't you owe me measurements soon?


Listen on that one Rock.
Saw a very small guy yesterday doin calf raises on the seated machine with 80kg (very half assed) I said to him "you know i only use 30kg on that mach" he was like  what!!
I said try it, push right up on your toes and see if you can do 12 reps..... needless to say he stopped at 9reps grabbin at his calves tryin to shake out the burn


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> And make sure you perform the full raise.  NO half assed calf movements   I see people all the time adding to much weight so they can't fully raise.
> 
> Don't you owe me measurements soon?



The 14th is 12 days after my last stats  Actually more like 13 or 14 but it's the day after my high carb since I had to change it a bit! Does that sound right?

P-funk- Damn right she's tough, but that's why I like her so much! 

Riss- Yeah, I do try to get full range of motion on calves and I usually let it stretch as far as possible at the bottom for 2 seconds before going back up and then try to hold it at the top for 2 seconds. But I am afraid with the standing I accidently use my legs sometimes, keep bending them a bit.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

Keep it up Rock!! your doing great, and you have a kick butt coach!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks Jen! I do have a kick butt coach! 

Darn it, I was supposed to go to the gym this morning at 6 and then go work 12 hours but I couldn't sleep last night so I didn't make it. So that means today is a No Carb Day! Then tomorrow will be High, Fri- No, Sat- Low, Sun- No, Mon- back on schedule with High.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Today is Pull 2B Heavy. I notice a difference since I cut creatine out of my regiment. Bit loss of muscle energy it felt like.

Deads, 3 sets-
305x6
315x6
325x4 *PB

HS Row, 3 sets-
250x8
260x6 *PB
260x6

Reverse Pulldown, 2 sets-
130x7 *PB
130x6

BB Shrug, 3 sets-
265x8
275x8
285x6 *PB

BB Shrug behind back, 2 sets- (I'm not sure on my form with these, I have to hunch over a bit to keep it from ramming up my butt )
225x8
245x8 *PB

Seated Leg Curl, 3 sets-
125x8
130x8
140x6 *PB

DB Curl, 3 sets-
45x8
50x4 *PB 
30x7 (did w/ no rest from the 50)

Preacher curl, 2 sets-
65x8
75x4

Hammer Curl, 2 sets-
35x7
35x6

Wrist Curl, 3 sets-
100x7
100x4
100x3

Reverse Wrist Curl, 3 sets-
60x8
60x7
60x6

Cable Crunch, 3 sets-
120x10
130x10
130x8

Machine Crunch, 3 sets-
155x8 *PB
155x7
155x7


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Deads, 3 sets-
> 305x6
> 315x6
> 325x4 *PB


 Nice work matey 



> BB Shrug behind back, 2 sets- (I'm not sure on my form with these, I have to hunch over a bit to keep it from ramming up my butt )


   Not a good picture....

Nice ab workout too buddy, your crankin 
Like the avi too


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

Great workout.  Hittin' personal bests all over ther place.  Excellent deadlift!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Ris and P-funk. My arm is nowhere close to your Ris!!
Yeah I am getting PB's P-funk. Every week I try to up the weight or push myself a bit more. I think alot of my lifting is psychological, I can lift more than I think I can, but if I up it just a bit each time I can do it, you know?

Today is Push 1A Light

Bench, 3 sets-
165x12
165x8
145x10

HS Decline, 2 sets-
180x12
190x9

Incline DB, 2 sets-
50x11
50x9

Squat, 3 sets-
95x15
115x12
135x10

Leg Press, 3 sets-
270x3
360x15
360x14

Front Raise, 3 sets-
15x15
20x11
20x9

Lateral Raise, 3 sets-
15x12
15x11
15x8

Rear, 2 sets-
10x12
10x12

Dip, 3 sets-
12
10
7

Skull Crusher, 3 sets-
65x11
55x11

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
175x15
175x12
175x9

Donkey Calf, 3 sets-
180x10
90x12
90x11

Hurt my arm again today. It's not the weight I don't think, just overuse.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)

You should post your meals 

I would like it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh alright Iain! 

Today was No Carb

Meal 1- 40g protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 2- 50g protein

Meal 3- 1 turkey burger, 1 chicken Breast, 1 cup Green Beans, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 4- 40g protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 5- 7oz Steak, 1 cup Green Beans

Meal 6- 30g Protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Leptigen between meal 4 and 5, and between 5 and 6.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Do you want me to say it, why so much PP 


I know I am a shit disturber


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

I've already explained that you trouble stirrer!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Pull 1A Heavy

HS Pulldown, 3 sets-
250x8
270x6
280x5 *PB

BB Row, 3 sets-
165x8
175x5 *PB
155x7

DB Row, 1 set-
55x8

Shrug Machine, 3 sets-
180x8
270x8
270x7

Lying Leg Curl, 3 sets-
120x8
130x7
140x6

SLDL, 2 sets-
155x8
175x8 *PB

Incline Curl, 2 sets-
40x7
40x6

Concentration curl, 2 sets-
35x6
35x5

Reverse str8 curl, 2 sets-
65x7
70x6

Forearm DB Curl, 3 sets-
50x8
50x8
50x8, only got 4 on left arm

Reverse Forearm DB curl, 3 sets
25x8
30x5
30x5

Decline Situp (weight behind head), 3 sets-
10
5x10
10x7

Crunch Machine, 3 sets-
155x8
162.7x8
162.7x6

Grip (BB), 3 sets-
265x 20 sec
275x 14 sec
275x 12 sec


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

With the heavy BB Rows, I don't feel it in my back and am afraid when the weight gets heavier that I'm not using proper form or something. So what do you think of switching to DB Rows for the Heavy days and staying with Wide Grip BB Rows on the lighter days?

And with Shrugs, one day I do BB Shrugs and the next time I do DB Shrugs, but I'm up to 120lbs on DB's and the highest my gym goes is 130lbs. So on heavy days what should I do? I really don't like the shrug machine (really a lunge/Dead machine but some people use it for shrugs).


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

The barbell can get in the way of your range of motion.  I like the dumbells, either doing them one handed with a neurtral grip (sagital plane) or my favorite, elbows wide, doing them at the same time like a barbell row.  This will increase your range of motion.  Barbell rows can be tough when the weight get heavy because your biceps are going to play a big role in getting the bar moving.  I usually will allow a small (notice I said small) hip pop at the begining of the rep in order to by pass the biceps starting the movement and jsut make sure you get the contraction fully (touch the bar to your stomach!!  Most people don't do this anyway!  Just like pullowns, the bar needs to touch your chest).  be careful with the hip pop and being bent over becasue of your scoliosis though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Meals today- Low Carb Day

Meal 1- 40g Protein, 1.5 cups Oats, 1/2 apple, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 2- 50g Protein, 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple

Leptigen

Meal 3- 1 turkey burger, 1 piece chicken, 1 cup rice, 1 orange, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 4- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 5oz steak, 1 cup green beans

Meal 6- 35g protein, 5 fish oil 

Cals- 2402
Fat- 70, 26%
Carbs- 204, 30%
Protein- 269, 44%


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Am I taking in to much protein?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks P-Funk, yeah it's the little Hip-hop I do to get it going when it's heavy, but I just feel I don't have good muscle control at that point. I'll have to try the 2 db's sometime


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

As long as your measurements are decreasing you aren't taking in too much protein


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks P-Funk, yeah it's the little Hip-hop I do to get it going when it's heavy, but I just feel I don't have good muscle control at that point. I'll have to try the 2 db's sometime




Well, just because you are using a hiop pop to overcome the bars inertia doesn't mean the exercises is over.  Focus on the contraction.  Once the bar touches your stomach, or chest depending on how you pull, really try and squeeze your scapula together and then lower the bar slowly and under control.  Th eexplosivness of the lift can be followed by a slower negative, overload the negative, don't just let your arms flop back down to start.  Remeber to pull that scapula together, just like when you are bench pressing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2004)

NO CARB DAY

Meal 1- 40g protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 2- 1 turkey burger, 1 chicken breast, 1 cup Green beans, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 3- 40g protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 4- 6oz steak, 1 cup Green Beans

Meal 5- 2 chicken breasts, 3 fish oil

Meal 6- 30G Protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Cals- 1522
Fat- 57, 32%
Carbs- 17, 4%
Protein- 249, 63%


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

How are the results coming along Mr Busybody???? 

Hopefully very well!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2004)

This was my weigh in and measurements from Friday-

Wt- 202.6
Neck- 17
Shoulders- 51
R. Bi- 16 3/4
L. Bi- 16 1/2
Chest- 47 1/2
Waist- 35
Thighs- 25
Calves- 15


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Today is Push 1B Heavy (haha, for me )

Incline BB, 4 sets-
155x8
175x5
185x4
195x3

DB Bench, 3 sets-
70x8
80x5
80x5

Pec Deck, 1 set-
165x6

Hack Squat, 3 sets-
160x8
180x7
190x6 *PB

1 Leg Press, 3 sets-
180x8
200x8
210x7 *PB

HS MP, 3 sets-
85x8
105x7
115x4

Side Cable, 3 sets-
30x8
35x6
40x4 *PB

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets-
150x7
157.2x6
165x5 *PB

Pushdown, 3 sets-
120x8
120x8
130x7

Reverse One Arm, 3 sets-
40x7
40x6
50x4 *PB

Kickback, 1 set
15x8

No calves because I'm still having trouble walking from Friday


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

I see energy levels are still great 

Congrats on the PB's


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Doing excellent rock!  Man I am so stoked for you.  I wish I could come watch your comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Premi! Not feeling so hot about my body today though. I weighed this morning and am at 204 after 2 weeks of dieting and I just feel like I'm going nowhere right now. Might be all in my head 

Pull 1B Light

Deads, 3 sets-
225x12
245x9
245x8

HS Row, 3 sets-
180x12
180x12
200x10

Reverse Pulldown, 2 sets-
90x11
90x10

BB Shrug, 3 sets-
225x12
225x12
225x10

Behind Back Shrug, 2 sets-
135x12
135x12

Seated Leg Curl, 3 sets-
90x12
100x12
110x10

DB Curl, 2 sets-
35x12
35x11

Preacher, 2 sets-
55x11
45x12

Hammer, 2 sets-
30x10
25x11

Wrist Curl, 3 sets-
60x15
60x12
60x8

Reverse Wrist Curl, 3 sets-
30x15
30x15
30x13

Cable Crunce, 3 sets-
80x15
90x15
100x15

Machine Crunch, 3 sets-
80x15
95x15
110x11


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

Your measurements dropped, don't worry.

Remember - you may not drop too much in weight because its quite possible you will gain LBM.  I did - alot too   In my 8 weeks contest diet I gained about 4lbs LBM  but the fat dropped.  Don't worry - we will watch things and make sure you lose appropriately.  That's why measurements are so much more important than the scale right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!  

High Carb day- 
Meal 1- Oats, 40g Protein, 1/2 apple, 5 fish tabs

Meal 2- Oats, 50g Protein, 1/2 apple

Meal 3- 40g protein, 5 fish tabs

Meal 4- 1 burger, 3oz chicken, rice, 1/2 orange, 3 fish tabs

Meal 5- Same ^

Meal 6- 30g protein, 5 fish oil tabs


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

Push 1A Heavy

Bench, 4 sets-
185x8
205x5
215x3
185x4 (right after last set)

HS Decline, 2 sets-
270x6
290x5

IDB, 2 sets-
70x8
80x5

Squat, 3 sets-
135x8
155x8
175x8 ( I still think I lean to far forward on this)

Leg Press, 3 sets-
450x8
500x8
540x7

Front Raise, 3 sets-
25x6
30x4
30x4

Side Raise, 3 sets-
30x4 *PB
30x3.5
25x6

Rear, 2 sets-
20x6
20x6

Dips, 3 sets-
25x8
30x6
35x4

Skull Crusher, 2 sets-
85x6
95x4

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
295x8
295x6
295x5

Donkey Calf, 3 sets-
200x8
200x8
200x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Last night I had a bodybuilder come into the ER. He's been competing for 16 years and his training partner is supposedly quite good. His website is www.robkreider.com They said I could train with them and they would help with posing and everything.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Last night I had a bodybuilder come into the ER. He's been competing for 16 years and his training partner is supposedly quite good. His website is www.robkreider.com
> 
> 
> They said I could train with them and they would help with posing and everything.



Did they come in together?  What was he in for?  are they gay?  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  lol


----------



## Jenny (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow Rock! You are doing great  Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats great Rock, take any opertunity the good Lord puts across your path


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah, I'm excited but now i'm afraid to call!  No, they definately are not gay. He was listing off some of the girls at my gym I know that he's dated. They confirmed his story  He was in because part of his face went numb and paralyzed and thought he was having a stroke. He wasn't.

But he did get on me for not doing cardio yet!! Says he is 14 weeks out from his next comp and is already doing cardio twice a day  But that's ok, I'm trusting Jodi here


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

Today was Push 1B Light. Not feeling good today but finished the w/o

Incline BP, 4 sets-
135x12
145x9
135x7
105x10

DB Press, 3 sets-
65x9
55x9
55x10

Peck Deck, 1 set-
120x12

Hack Squat, 3 sets-
90x12
110x12
130x10

One Leg Press, 3 sets-
130x12
140x12
150x11

HS MP, 3 sets-
120x12
120x10
120x8

Cable Side, 3 sets-
20x12
20x11
20x10

Reverse Peck Deck, 3 sets-
120x12
120x12
120x10

Pushdown, 3 sets-
100x12
100x9
100x8

Reverse Pushdown, 2 sets-
15x12
20x10

Kickback, 1 set-
10x12

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
175x15
175x10
155x11

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
50x13
50x12
50x11


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have to admit, I'm getting a little bored with this w/o and all the volume. Any thoughts about what to do or if I should go back to Gopro's W/O?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Well you know what i'd say to that dont you bro


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

What would you say? Dives, dives, dives....


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

They are great Rock i'm tellin ya, i did 2 the other day on my first set withou puttin my hands on the floor 
I always recomend P/RR/S


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

I just don't know how P/RR/S will go with my diet unless I train on No Carb days. I don't mind that if Jodi says it's alright.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 23, 2004)

Rock, just pm gp with that ?, he'll help ya, not to screw up Jodi's diet for you, but Gp's program can be done on low carb days, the power wk, you go 4-5 min rest/sets. btw, your avi is impressive, looking good bro!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Tank!

Maybe I can work it like this- 

Power
Mon- Chest/Abs (High Carb)
Tue- Back/Calves (Low Carb)
Wed- Off (No Carb)
Thurs- Delts/Tri's/Abs (High Carb)
Fri- Legs/Bi's/Calves(Low Carb)
Sat- Off (No Carb)

RR
Sunday- Chest (High)
Monday- Back (Low)
Tue- Off (No)
Wed- Delts- (High)
Thur- Legs- (Low)

ETC... Whatcha think?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

how about a split like this:

day1- upper (power)
day2- lower (hypertrophy)
day3- off
day4- upper (hypertrophy)
day5- lower (power)
day 6 and 7 - off


or


Day1- chest
day2- back
Day3- rest
day4- legs/arms
day5- delts/traps
day 6 and 7 off

or

day1- chest (power)/back (hypertrophy)
day2- legs (power)
day3- shoulders (power)/ arms (hypertrophy)
day4-off
day5- back (power)/ chest (hypertrophy)
day6- legs (hypertrophy)
day7- shoulders (hypertrophy)/ arms (power)
day8- rest

or

day1- upper (push muscles power/ pull muscles hypertrophy)
day2-rest
day3- legs
day4-rest
day5- upper (pull muscles power/ push musclese hypertrophy)


Want some more ideas??


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Tank!
> 
> Maybe I can work it like this-
> ...



Its ok to swap the cycle of the high/low days.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats great you will get help posing from that guy.  Hmm... WTF is wrong with this dudes chest?  Is THIS what I think it is


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, I'm excited but now i'm afraid to call!  No, they definately are not gay. He was listing off some of the girls at my gym I know that he's dated. They confirmed his story  He was in because part of his face went numb and paralyzed and thought he was having a stroke. He wasn't.
> 
> But he did get on me for not doing cardio yet!! Says he is 14 weeks out from his next comp and is already doing cardio twice a day  But that's ok, I'm trusting Jodi here




What do you mean your "scared"!!  The guy was nice enough to offer his services bro...take advantage of it.  I'm sure he gets self satisfaction from helping guys like you and I so give him a call or I will and pretend to be you.  lol
What was the cause of his paralisis and did it go away?   sounds like a possible  pinched nerve in the neck.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

I noticed that too PreMier.  I don't think it's what you think it is.  I just think it's his chest. Not his strong point for sure but he still looks good "other then that".


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Yea firestorm, looks like gyno to me...  I haev looked through several of his pics and seen it.  Either way, if it is or not, I feel sorry for that guy.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

funny you should say that Pre.. I also just went back and moved a few pics to pc, brought them up with a picture viewer and enlarged them.. .I think your correct.  He does appear to have gyno pretty bad.  He will need sugery to correct that I believe.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Hmm... I am guesing he had it already.  If you look at his comp pics, he looks good in 1995.  After that it seems to get worse and worse into 2000, and now he looks fine.  Odd...


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

I just grabbed 2 pics and didnt' take notice of the dates.  I only know I grabbed the ones in question for sure.  I'll have to look again damnit.  lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> What do you mean your "scared"!!  The guy was nice enough to offer his services bro...take advantage of it.  I'm sure he gets self satisfaction from helping guys like you and I so give him a call or I will and pretend to be you.  lol
> What was the cause of his paralisis and did it go away?   sounds like a possible  pinched nerve in the neck.


I just don't want to be a nuisance. I will call though! He has Bells Palsy (?) Nothing to bad but he found out that night, first time that happened to him.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh well that is a shame.  I dont' know much about that disease. In fact I don't know anything.  Fill me in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

It's a partial facial paralysis usually in people who have the herpes virus.  Comes and goes once "activated". Sucks I'm sure.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

yeaa that's a damn shame.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

Today was to be Low carb but I'm not feeling good. called in to Clinical. So I won't be working out so today and tomorrow will be no carb with 4 tbsp of leptigen.

Then on Thursday I'll start P/RR/S.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea firestorm, looks like gyno to me...  I haev looked through several of his pics and seen it.  Either way, if it is or not, I feel sorry for that guy.


I thought that too, 1st pic i saw....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2004)

How you liking the M1-T?

What about other supps included in your regimen? (leptigen, vendetta...)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

When did you start using M-1T


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2004)

When he knew he couldn't beat me "naturally"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2004)

Ok, started M1T 2 weeks ago. It makes your very tired and kinda depressed I think. But I do think I've noticed a difference in strength and my body composition. 

Yes, no way can I beat Ris naturally!! 

I'm not taking vendetta, I'm taking ICE. I like it, but don't really notice difference in my w/o. The Leptigen tastes awful and is a pain in the butt, I hope to see good results from it in the end though with minimal muscle loss. I'll start Ab-solved or Lipoder-ultra here soon to when Jodi gives the go ahead.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2004)

Today was Power for Chest/Bi's/Abs (I rested 3 min between sets. Is that alright, GP says to rest 4-5min but that seems to long)

BP, 4 sets-
205x6
225x5
245x2 *PB
205x5

Incline DB, 3 sets-
85x6
90x6 *PB
90x4

Decline HS, 2 sets-
290x5
300x5 *PB

Incline Curl, 2 sets-
45x6 *PB
45x5

Preacher, 2 sets-
85x5
85x4

Hammer, 2 sets-
40x6
40x6

Decline Sit-up, 3 sets-
15x7
15x6
10x8 ( I feel this exercise more in my back than my abs. Am I doing it wrong or at risk for injuring my back?)

Crunch Machine, 3 sets-
15x10
170x7 *PB
170x5


----------



## Rissole (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Rock, you say you dont feel th M1-T in your workout and you got new pb's all over the shop........ummm  der... 
Recovery time is whatever you feel you need. 
Decline situps suck ass... i dont like them cause i feel it in the back too, when you go back horizontal youcant round your backand come down smooth so you hyperex. your back and yeech....


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ok, started M1T 2 weeks ago. It makes your very tired and kinda depressed I think. But I do think I've noticed a difference in strength and my body composition.
> 
> Yes, no way can I beat Ris naturally!!
> ...


Start next week


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Should I start both of them or which one Jodi?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Back/Traps/Calves- POWER

I didn't get to finish Traps or do Calves, I was running late.

Deads, 3 sets-
315x6
335x6
365x5

HS Row, 3 sets-
270x6
290x5
300x4 *PB

HS Pulldown, 2 sets-
270x6
290x4 *PB

Cable Row, 2 sets-
120x6
140x5

BB Shrug, 2 sets-
285x6
295x6*PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

OK, Question. When I do Racked Deads, should the pin be set AT knee level or BELOW knee level? It's been about 2 inches below my knee, but I was afraid of injuring myself so today I raised it to exactly knee level, but the weight was so much easier at that level.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh, and BTW- I quit Nursing School yesterday!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 27, 2004)

What up with dat?

r u glad to have done that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm so relieved that I did that Iain. I've been miserable ever since the program started because I've known that's not what I really want to do. I'm happy now


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

Thats good rock.  Whatever makes you happy is best.   Like I have said before, I cant imagine the stress of doing the job you do, the hours you work, and trying to BB.  Insanity!

What do you want to do now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

I am going to go to seminary!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

How do you mean?  Like be a seminary teacher for a HS or what?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Should I start both of them or which one Jodi?


Yes start both


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How do you mean?  Like be a seminary teacher for a HS or what?


A seminary student studies religion to be like a pastor or in counseling.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes start both


What are my instructions for them  Like what do I use where and when? Thanks Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2004)

Lipoderm on Chest and tris's if you need it.
Absolved on tummy & obliques

4 squirts 2x per day 12 hours apart


----------



## Rissole (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I am going to go to seminary!


 Is this cause of "the movie"??


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Naw Ris, going to see the movie tomorrow. Glad I came to this decision beforehand though. Means more to me!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

Get my email??


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2004)

My computer and email is down Ris. I don't know when it will be fixed. Can you pm me?


----------



## firestorm (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Get my email??



yo m8, does your Sheila know you put up that nakey pic??  My wife would kill my sorry ass if I posted one like that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2004)

I sure as hell don't have abs


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Rock, you have updated picts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2004)

Shoulders/Tris/Abs- Power

Standing Military Press, 4 sets-
95x6
105x6
135x3
105x5

DB Lateral, 3 sets-
30x5 *PB
30x4
30x4

DB Front Raise, 3 sets-
30x4
25x6
25x6

Dip, 3 sets-
45x6
55x6
55x6

SkullCrusher, 2 sets-
105x4
105x4

One Arm Ext, 1 set-
25x6

Rope Crunch, 3 sets-
140x9
150x6
150x7

Crunch Machine, 3 sets-
170x7
170x6
170x6


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Rock, you have updated picts?


I did buy my computer crashed and erased my whole drive. Maybe if Jodi has a chance she can post them. If not I'll be taking more soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2004)

Legs/Calves- Power

Squat, 3 sets-
185x6
205x6
215x5 (I'm not sure if I'm going to keep doing squats like this for Power week. I think I'm leaning to far forward when I go down and I don't feel it so much in my legs.)

Leg Press, 3 sets-
540x6
590x6
630x5 *PB

1 Leg Ext, 2 sets-
50x6
60x6

Leg Curl, 3 sets-
130x6
150x6*PB
150x5

SLDL, 2 sets-
205x6 *PB
205x6

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
215x9
215x7
215x6


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yo m8, does your Sheila know you put up that nakey pic??  My wife would kill my sorry ass if I posted one like that.




Nice effort with da Oz bro....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2004)

No Carb day, did cardio today.

I drank a protein shake when I woke up and took my ECY Stack. Then to the gym. 5 min warm-up, 30min at medium intensity, 5 min warm-down and then another protein shake. Did I do that right or should I not have ANYTHING before the cadio session?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

If it was me.... nothin... but thats up to Jodi


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Chest RR

IBP, 4 sets-
175x8
185x6
195x3 (coulda done more but choked. Wish had a spot)
135x8 (done right after ^)

DB Bench, 3 sets-
75x8
65x10
65x10

Pec Deck, 2 sets-
120x12
127.5x10

Alt Curl, 2 sets-
45x7
45x5 (feeling alot of pain in elbow)

Reverse Str8 bar curl, 2 sets-
65x9
65x8

Concentration Curl, 2 sets-
25x10
25x9

Decline Sit-up, 3 sets-
10x10
0x12
5x12

Rope Crunch, 2 sets-
100x15
110x12


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

Why are you doing cardio?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why are you doing cardio?


If i was him i'd be doin it too J... 8 weeks out and hardly any body change and just a little w8 loss??? I am 13-14 weeks out and i feel like i need it....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I thought we were going to start 1 session a week. I lost all our emails so I was going by memory. I was wrong?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

I forget   Probably so.

Riss - cardio is not the answer.  I didn't do any until 4 weeks before my comp.  Weightloss is also not the answer.

I've seen his pics, there is a good amount of body changes.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

Back RR-

Close grip Chin, 2 sets-
0x8
10x6

Bent Row, 2 sets-
105x10
135x10

DB Row, 2 sets-
40x12
50x10

Pullover, 2 sets-
110x15
110x13

BB Shrug, 3 sets-
245x11
255x9
255x8 (pulled something on my side)

Sitting Calf, 2 sets-
60x15
70x10

Donkey Calf, 2 sets-
90x15
110x12

When Gopro says to do CG Weighted Chins, does he mean palms facing you or palms facing in to each other like using the triangle?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

How often are you practicing your posing and for how long?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

4 times a week for about 15-20 minutes. I get soooo tired doing it!  Your right, it really wears me out. 

BTW, my wife didn't get out of bed in time to take my measurements this morning, but I did take my waist myself. It was barely over 34 sucked in. ( I always measure sucked in).


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

Rock - I need measurements.  Please get them tomorrow.  Its the only way I have to track your progress.

Increase your posing to 30 mins.  -  remember, THIS is your cardio.  Not those stupid machines.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)

Is there any good links about posing?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=30&break=4


----------



## Rissole (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> When Gopro says to do CG Weighted Chins, does he mean palms facing you or palms facing in to each other like using the triangle?


You can do either bud


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Rock!  Keep up the hard work, looking forward to seeing your progress over the next few months.

Oh, and the CG weighted chins... try your hands both ways and see which works for you best.  Not which is easiest though... but which one works you the most   Make sure and give the back a nice squeeze at the top


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> This was my weigh in and measurements from Friday-
> 
> Wt- 202.6
> ...



Today 3/5/04
Wt- 205    WTF?!?
Neck- 17
Shoulders- 52 1/2
R. Bi- 17
L. Bi- 16 3/4
Forearms- 12.5
Chest- 46 1/2
Waist- 34.5
Thighs- 25 1/5
Calves- 15 1/4


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Rock!  Keep up the hard work, looking forward to seeing your progress over the next few months.
> 
> Oh, and the CG weighted chins... try your hands both ways and see which works for you best.  Not which is easiest though... but which one works you the most   Make sure and give the back a nice squeeze at the top


Thanks man! I need to put some pics up soon. I think I feel it more in my back facing each other. Like a Row.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

Here are some pics. No making fun but critiques are welcome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

Pic #2


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

No Detail!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

Look at that Chunky Stomach!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh well, sigh.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

No Carb Day-

Meal 1- 40g protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 2- 20g protein (right before work so I don't take a break 1/2 hour after work starts) 3 fish oil tabs

Meal 3- 1 turkey patty, 4oz flounder, 1 cup Green Beans, 3 fish oil tabs

Meal 4- 40g protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 5- 1 turkey patty, 4 oz flounder, 1 cup green beans, 3 fish oil tabs

Meal 6- 30g protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Cals- 1528
Protein- 251g, 63%
Fat- 57g, 32%
Carbs- 21g, 5%


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice Progress, there is still alot of time, don't fret.

You don't need any added stress when trying to burn fat


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Lookin BIG damn... 

 That back double bi pic, you look like a monster, so big, it makes your head look small


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. Just wish I had more definition and abs!

Oh, and Premier- my head is small!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 6, 2004)

Pics look good bro, and you have lots of time left in your cut.  Keep on working hard!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Justin! I don't feel like 8 weeks is a very long time though!

Today worked out with a guy from here- NAS. Good workout. Really enjoyed working with him. Got me psyched about the competition again and helped to push me during the w/o.

Delts/Tris/Abs- RR

Single Arm DB, 2 sets-
65x10
75x6 (got 8 w/ Right arm)

Cable Side, 3 sets-
20x12
25x12
30x10

Cable rear Delt, 3 sets-
20x10
25x10
30x8

Dips, 3 sets-
35x8
35x7
35x8

Pushdown, 2 sets-
130x8
130x8

Cable Kickback, 2 sets-
10x12
15x12

Cable Crunch, 3 sets-
110x15
130x12
100x25

Crunch Machine, 3 sets-
140x15
140x12
125x15

I didn't really like the Single arm DB. Next time I think I'll just do regular DB Press with both arms or Arnold press.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow Rock, put some on bro!! Lookin good, I agree with PreM that back shot 
Have you been workin hovers for your abs??


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks M8! No hovers, what's a hover? My abs suck!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 6, 2004)

Join the club Rocky,, my abs are still in hiding big time.  I'm having a very difficult time cutting bodyfat.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 6, 2004)

Lie face down on the floor, elbows level with ears and shoulder width apart, lift torso off ground so you are supporting yourself from your toes to your elbows (body straight) dont bend at the hips contract abs and hold, try to count 30 then try to count 60 
Feel the abs tearing


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2004)

Pics look good rock!!

How many weeks are you out now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks Patrick! Just under 8 weeks now. Gotta get rid of my fat though!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Join the club Rocky,, my abs are still in hiding big time.  I'm having a very difficult time cutting bodyfat.


It's so frustrating! I have been eating so freaking clean and I'm so tired of it without seeing my BF go down you know?

Anyway, yesterdays meals- High Carb

Meal 1- Oats, 40g Protein, 5 fish oil caps, 1/2 apple

Meal 2- Oats, 50g Protein, 1/2 apple

Meal 3- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil caps (drank it while watching Hidalgo )

Meal 4- 8oz Fish, rice, 5 fish oil caps, 1 plum

Meal 5- 6oz Steak, rice, 1/2 pear

Meal 6- 35g protein, 5 fish oil caps


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2004)

Any water retention from the M1t???

Could maybe have some facters in you not being where you want???


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2004)

Legs- RR

Leg Ext, 2 sets-
105x10
120x10

Hack, 3 sets-
110x12
120x12
130x12

1 Leg Press, 3 sets-
130x15
140x15
150x15

Lying Leg Curl, 2 sets-
140x8
140x7

Sitting Leg Curl, 2 sets-
110x10
110x10

Single Leg Curl, 1 set-
50x12

Calf Standing, 3 sets-
215x10
215x9
195x8

Calf Sitting, 3 sets-
50x15
70x10
70x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Any water retention from the M1t???
> 
> Could maybe have some facters in you not being where you want???


Could be. I have 5 more days on it so we'll find out. I'm at 30g a day right now and it makes me sooooo tired! I take my ECY stack 4 times a day and I can still fall right asleep after taking it I'm so tired. How long should it take to drop water from the M1T once I stop taking it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2004)

Did my first day of HIIT training today. Jodi wants 3 days a week- 30min of HIIT Training. I only got 20 minutes today. I thought I was going to yack and I couldn't breathe!  I made it to about 14 minutes of 1 min jog, 1 min sprint then it became 2 min jog, 1 min sprint, then fall off treadmill and lie on floor at the 20 min mark!  Guess I have to build up huh? And I didn't eat anything before the w/o. That's the way to do it right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2004)

That HIIT does NOT sound like fun  !!!

Good luck with it


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah I haven't started doing Cardio Yet 

But now you got me scared


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Did my first day of HIIT training today. Jodi wants 3 days a week- 30min of HIIT Training. I only got 20 minutes today. I thought I was going to yack and I couldn't breathe!  I made it to about 14 minutes of 1 min jog, 1 min sprint then it became 2 min jog, 1 min sprint, then fall off treadmill and lie on floor at the 20 min mark!  Guess I have to build up huh? And I didn't eat anything before the w/o. That's the way to do it right?


You can do it on an empty stomach if you prefer but really it doesn't make much difference.  I cannot do it on an empty stomach and typically I don't suggest it, however, some people can't do HIIT with food in their stomach, that is why I drink just a shake before hand.  That is just me though.  Do it how you prefer to.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Did my first day of HIIT training today. Jodi wants 3 days a week- 30min of HIIT Training. I only got 20 minutes today. I thought I was going to yack and I couldn't breathe!  I made it to about 14 minutes of 1 min jog, 1 min sprint then it became 2 min jog, 1 min sprint, then fall off treadmill and lie on floor at the 20 min mark!  Guess I have to build up huh? And I didn't eat anything before the w/o. That's the way to do it right?




The only question I have to this is how can it be considered a sprint if it is 1min or 2minutes?  A sprint needs to occur in a shorter duration of time than that, I prefer 25-30sec., in order to keep the exercise more anerobic.  If you can keep up a given level of intensity for 1min then it isn't fast enough in my opinion.

that is just how I look at HIIT cardio.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Did my first day of HIIT training today. Jodi wants 3 days a week- 30min of HIIT Training. I only got 20 minutes today. I thought I was going to yack and I couldn't breathe!  I made it to about 14 minutes of 1 min jog, 1 min sprint then it became 2 min jog, 1 min sprint, then fall off treadmill and lie on floor at the 20 min mark!  Guess I have to build up huh? And I didn't eat anything before the w/o. That's the way to do it right?




Rock what is up with this HIIT? What is it good for?  Weight loss? If so can you forward me your routine so I can give it a try.  I'm a fat bastard and wish to be a thin bastard. hehehe


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> That HIIT does NOT sound like fun  !!!
> 
> Good luck with it


No, it is not fun!  Thanks for your support, I hope it gets a bit easier!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> The only question I have to this is how can it be considered a sprint if it is 1min or 2minutes?  A sprint needs to occur in a shorter duration of time than that, I prefer 25-30sec., in order to keep the exercise more anerobic.  If you can keep up a given level of intensity for 1min then it isn't fast enough in my opinion.
> 
> that is just how I look at HIIT cardio.


I call it a sprint because it's on a treadmill. If I was running outside- no way could I go 1 min at a sprint but on the treadmill it's easier. So I don't fly off the back of the machine I set it at a very challenging setting for one minute, plus you have to take into account the time during that minute for it to get up to the desired speed. Does that make sense? That minute Sprint or fast run on the treadmill right now kicks my ass so I'm happy with that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Rock what is up with this HIIT? What is it good for?  Weight loss? If so can you forward me your routine so I can give it a try.  I'm a fat bastard and wish to be a thin bastard. hehehe


Jodi has me doing High Intensity Interval Training 3 days a week for 30 minutes. That's pushing yourself as hard as you can for 1 minute then cutting back to a jog or walk for 1-2 minutes then pushing yourself again. Keep doing that for a total of 30 min, or most people do 20 minutes. It's hard as hell for me buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> No, it is not fun!  Thanks for your support, I hope it gets a bit easier!!



I know that!!   It's tough to do on a Treadmill since it takes such a long time to move from 5.0 rate to 10.0 rate.    I like to change the incline on the treadmill to make it harder....Try running on the treadmill on a 15% incline (KILLER).   It makes running on a 0% incline that much easier!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

Chest/Bi's Shock-

Pec Deck SS w/ Incline BB, 2 sets
150x10/155x9
165x10/155x5

Incline Flye SS w/Dip, 1 set
40x8/7

Incline Flye SS w/DB Press, 1 set
40x8/65x6

Cable Crossover Dropset-
50x10/40x7/30x10

BB Curl SS w/Pull-up
80x8/3 (how pathetic )

Rope Hammer Cable Dropset-
80x10/60x10/50x5

DB Curl Dropset-
40x5/30x7/25x9


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> I know that!!   It's tough to do on a Treadmill since it takes such a long time to move from 5.0 rate to 10.0 rate.    I like to change the incline on the treadmill to make it harder....Try running on the treadmill on a 15% incline (KILLER).   It makes running on a 0% incline that much easier!!


Haha, I always keep it on a 2.0 incline and THAT'S challenging for me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Haha, I always keep it on a 2.0 incline and THAT'S challenging for me




  As long as it's working for you


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

Like that workout Rock  Looks great, i bet your hurtin. Dont think that your curls and chins are pathetic either  If more people did them right thats all they'd be doin too 

HIIT boy........  sucker.....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

LOL!

Try putting the treadmill at fastest speen, then jump on it and sprint for a bit, then jump off and rest.  Then jump back on etc.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks Ris. But I think I've found that Flyes are one of the exercises that really hurt my elbow!! No more of them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL!
> 
> Try putting the treadmill at fastest speen, then jump on it and sprint for a bit, then jump off and rest.  Then jump back on etc.


Thanks for the advice LOL! I think I look silly enough as it is though


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL!
> 
> Try putting the treadmill at fastest speen, then jump on it and sprint for a bit, then jump off and rest.  Then jump back on etc.






> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Ris. But I think I've found that Flyes are one of the exercises that really hurt my elbow!! No more of them.


You can try flys with your elbows bent, bit more like a db press but keep your palms facing each other. It will take alot of load off the elbow


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks for the advice LOL! I think I look silly enough as it is though



I was serious... This is what P-funk does.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> 
> 
> You can try flys with your elbows bent, bit more like a db press but keep your palms facing each other. It will take alot of load off the elbow


That's what I ended up doing, but damage was done. So I'm not sure if that will work later or not you know? Pec Deck felt fine though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I was serious... This is what P-funk does.


I'm sure you were serious! So am I!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2004)

Back/Traps/Calves Shock

Pullover SS w/ Pulldown
140x10/100x10
165x10/100x8

Stiff arm Pulldown SS w/ Reverse Grip BB Row
80x10/95x10
90x10/115x10

Close Grip Cable Row Dropset
100x10/80x8/60x10

BB Shrugs Drop Set
235x10/185x10/135x10
235x10/185x9/135x10

Seated Calf SS w/Donkey calf
70x10/90x10
90x10/110x9

Rotary Calf Drop
110x10/70x10


----------



## bludevil (Mar 10, 2004)

Rock,
First I must say nice progress regaring your pics  
When I finished my Carb Cycling diet I noticed I still had a little water weight on me so I followed the following diet, "7 Days to Ulitmate Leaness"
http://www.testosterone.net/nation_articles/266seven2.html

It really helped me lost the water weight. I think I lost nearly 8lbs this week alone, but I must say it's tough not to mention you have to be careful with how much diuretic you take. Also, definately check w/ Jodi because I'm sure she has a pre-comp diet routine she wants you to go by. Just letting you know this routine worked for me as far as getting water weight off.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

> Also, definately check w/ Jodi because I'm sure she has a pre-comp diet routine she wants you to go by.


Yes there is


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Bluedevil. How long did it take before you started seeing your abs?

Your scaring me Jodi! Exciting me too! 

I got so sick after my w/o today, threw up my pwo shake. So today sucks cause I'm working 12 hours too


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

Was it a good, killed yourself in the Gym threw up or a I feel like shit Threw up?

I would be scared too


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2004)

It was a weird kind. I didn't feel sick till about 30 minutes after the w/o but it was like the w/o was too much. Maybe it's the ECY stack.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

How does the ECY make you feel, normally?

Initially it perked me up, but now it isn't as noticable.  Maybe just a more alert feeling, especially considering the lack of consistent sleep I am gettng


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2004)

I honestly can't explain how it makes me feel. And it changes. Sometimes I feel nothing, sometimes I feel like I'm floating on a cloud, sometimes I feel like yacking.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

Drugo's


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2004)

^Jealous!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

^pffft.... dreamin....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Dreams come true ya know...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

How'd your last HIIT session go??


----------



## bludevil (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Bluedevil. How long did it take before you started seeing your abs?



My abs really started becoming defined around 8 to 9th week of the 12 week diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> My abs really started becoming defined around 8 to 9th week of the 12 week diet.


Ok, I'm in week 4 1/2 almost 5. And just started cardio. That's good to know- your part of my inspiration seeing what you did on this diet! That was great.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> How'd your last HIIT session go??


Actually I just did it again today. Went better than last time. This time I lasted for 26 minutes and kept the intensity up the whole time. Only thing though is after my first 5 intervals of jog-1min, "sprint"- 1min I had to do 3 min intervals of fast walk-1min, jog- 1min, "sprint" 1min. But I figure that's fine. Better than just giving up and not doing anything.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

Good work !!
Just keep upping the intensity or duration every time you do it!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Go Rock!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks YM and Ris! 

No Carb Day-

Meal 1- 50g Protein (after cardio) Should I take fish oil with this too or not?

Meal 2- 8oz Flounder, 5 fish oil, 1 cup Green Beans

Meal 3- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- 3oz Steak, 5 oz Flounder, 1 cup Green Beans

Meal 5- 35g Protein, 10 fish oil

Calories- 1475
Fat- 47g, 27%
Carbs- 20g, 5%
Protein- 259g, 68%


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2004)

Tomorrow's Meal, Low Carb

Meal 1- 40g Protein, 1 cup Oats, 1/2 apple, 5 fish oil

Meal 2- 40g Protein, .75cup Oats, 1/2 apple

Meal 3- 1 Turkey Burger, 6oz Yam, 1 plum, 4oz Flounder, 3 fish oil

Meal 4- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 1 Turkey Burger, 4oz Flounder, 3 fish oil, 1 cup Green Beans

Meal 6- 35g Protein, 5 fish oil

Cals- 2360
Fat- 64g, 25%
Carb- 178, 28%
Prot- 265, 46%


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Look at you.... all sorted for tomorrow already


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

He's gettin good at this hey PreM....?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Yea, way better than me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

My diet will be my downfall...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

No it wont... we got some people here to KICK YOUR ASS!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

> Should I take fish oil with this too or not?



Yes!  As long as its not post weight training workout then please do take the Fish.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

On my no carb day if I work out, I take my PP powder and Fish oil, should I not?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

Skip the fish Iain.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2004)

Shoulders/Tris Shock

Worked out with NAS again today and had a great workout. I like training with him, definately pushed me harder than I push myself and makes me do the extra reps when I'd just as soon put the weight back down. Good intensity!

Seated Side Lateral SS w/ HS Military-
140x10/180x5
140x9/160x6

Reverse Butterfly SS w/Side Lateral
65x10/15x10
95x15/15x5

Cable Front Raise Dropset
30x10/20x10
40x10/30x6

Pushdown (rope) SS w/ CG Bench
80x10/115x12
90x10/135x8

Skull Crusher SS w/ Dip Machine
65x10/135x12
75x10/165x12

Reverse one arm pulldown
30x10/20x5/10x5


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2004)

When you get the chance (sooner than later) read Avant's new M&M Magazine especially the article on SesaThin.  I would definately suggest using this.  I just ordered 3 bottles


----------



## nas (Mar 12, 2004)

Definitely a good workout today.  I hope your elbow holds together until the competition!

I don't know how you can go to the gym much less workout like that after looking at your diet again.  I looked it over a couple of times and thought: where is the food!?  It'll pay off man, you get to beat me up on on power week soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> When you get the chance (sooner than later) read Avant's new M&M Magazine especially the article on SesaThin.  I would definately suggest using this.  I just ordered 3 bottles


Looks very interesting. You take this in supplementation to regular fish oil right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nas *_
> Definitely a good workout today.  I hope your elbow holds together until the competition!
> 
> I don't know how you can go to the gym much less workout like that after looking at your diet again.  I looked it over a couple of times and thought: where is the food!?  It'll pay off man, you get to beat me up on on power week soon!


Hey!! There's my w/o partner. Now I can't lie about the weights I lift anymore!  I don't know about beating you on Power week though. I've seen what your lifting and I'm impressed! The fun starts on Monday!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looks very interesting. You take this in supplementation to regular fish oil right?


You take in conjunction with the fish oil.  You will need to cut back the fish oil of course.  I can't wait til mine arrives


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 12, 2004)

Is the dosage half and half? So instead of maybe 10 fish oil caps, 5 fish oil caps and the rest Sesathin?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Is the dosage half and half? So instead of maybe 10 fish oil caps, 5 fish oil caps and the rest Sesathin?



Serving size for SesaThin??? is 1.5 to 2 grams of oil per day.  That would allow you to halve your fish oil dosage.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Jodi has me doing High Intensity Interval Training 3 days a week for 30 minutes. That's pushing yourself as hard as you can for 1 minute then cutting back to a jog or walk for 1-2 minutes then pushing yourself again. Keep doing that for a total of 30 min, or most people do 20 minutes. It's hard as hell for me buddy!



OHHHH. OK that is an old routine with a new fancy name. hahaha  I used to do them when playing football.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Serving size for SesaThin??? is 1.5 to 2 grams of oil per day.  That would allow you to halve your fish oil dosage.


Hey, welcome to my journal TP! I feel like a celebrity dropped in  Finished the last book in the series! Took me about 2 days. I'll be ordering some SesaThin tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OHHHH. OK that is an old routine with a new fancy name. hahaha  I used to do them when playing football.


Supposed to be great for burning fat throughout the day while maintaining maximum muscle mass. It kicks my butt!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 14, 2004)

Did HIIT today. Lasted the whole 30 minutes with the sprint at 9.5 which is good for me. After the 5th interval I switched again to 1 min at 4.0, 1 min at 5.5, then 1 min at 9.5. Kept the incline at 2.0. My shins are hurting a bit though so I may switch to the elliptical trainer or bike next time


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 14, 2004)

No Carb Day- 

Meal 1- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 2- 4 oz grilled chicken, 4oz Flounder, 5 fish oil

Meal 3- 4 oz grilled chicken, 4 oz Flounder, 5 fish oil, 1 cup Green Beans

Snack- Large piece of Chocolate cake, 3 scoops Ice Cream and 2 beers

Meal 4- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 1 turkey burger, 1 salmon burger, 1 cup Green Beans, 

Meal 6- 35g protein, 1.5 TBSP PB

Cals- 1588 (not including Snack)
Fat- 57g, 31%
Carb- 21g, 5 %
Prot- 263, 64%


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 14, 2004)

Jodi- I went to Trader Joes for the first time and they have some GREAT food there!. I just wanted to run by you if the following was alright to eat that I picked up- 
Swordfish steak
Tuna burgers (nothing added sugar or flavor wise)
Salmon Burgers
Already prepared grilled Chicken Strips (no added sugar)


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2004)

Just went to trader joes myself yesterday.  I bought some 100% WW pita's no sugar just pure whole wheat 

Yes those are fine providing their is no bread coating, additives, added sugar or fat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Just went to trader joes myself yesterday.  I bought some 100% WW pita's no sugar just pure whole wheat
> 
> Yes those are fine providing their is no bread coating, additives, added sugar or fat.


I'm not allowed those pita's am I?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> 
> Snack- Large piece of Chocolate cake, 3 scoops Ice Cream and 2 beers



Did nobody notice this? I put it in to see if anyone REALLY read my meals and if I really need to keep posting my meals. I guess not  BTW I didn't really eat that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 15, 2004)

Chest/Bi's/Forearms POWER

Had NAS as training partner today and it was a great workout. I was feeling good this morning though till I got to the gym and saw a HUGE RIPPED guy there working out, then I got intimidated and and supremely inadequate!

Lot's of forced reps today but I just recorded the reps before I recieved help.

BP, 4 sets-
225x6
245x3
235x5
205x6 (not bad, some lifts went up and I went off of M1T last week. no strength loss)

IDB, 3 sets-
95x4
90x5
90x4

Decline Hammer 2 sets-
300x6
320x4

Incline DB Curl, 2 sets-
50x5
50x5 ( a bit of back arching at the end)

Preacher, 2 sets-
90x6
95x4 ( I struggled to get that 4th one up. Then NAS says "Ok, give me 3 more!" I couldn't help but laugh, but he helped me get 2 more and a slow negative. Having a good w/o partner really boosts what you can do! )

Hammer Curl, 2 sets-
45x5
45x5

Wrist Curl, 2 sets-
100x6
100x6

Reverse Wrist curl, 2 sets-
60x7
60x6

Before we did the wrist curls we took a 50lb BB and passed it back and forth starting with 10 reps, then 9, 8, 7 etc. Really burned out after that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 15, 2004)

High Carb day-

Meal 1- Oats, 40g Protein, 1/2 plum, 1.5 TBSP PB

Meal 2- Oats, 40g protein, 1/2 plum

Meal 3- 4 oz Grilled Chicken, 4 oz Flounder, Yam, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 4 oz Grilled Chicken, 4 oz Flounder, Yam, 5 fish oil

Meal 6- 35g Protein, 5 fish oil


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

Can I get measurements please


----------



## bludevil (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> No Carb Day-
> 
> 
> Snack- Large piece of Chocolate cake, 3 scoops Ice Cream and 2 beers



I noticed and thought Holy Shit, Jodi is going to kill him


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh, trust me, I noticed.  I thought I'd let him have his fun.  I knew he didn't really eat it.  If he did, I'm pretty confident he would have emailed me and then I would have kicked his ass


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm not allowed those pita's am I?


No your not, sorry.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh man, the Just Chicken at Trader Joe's is awesome. I eat it all the time. Sure beats cooking it.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

I cant follow your diet.... it's got no vegemite in it.....
Heaps better having a TP


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 15, 2004)

what's vegemite?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lisa will take my measurements tomorrow morning Jodi!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> what's vegemite?



It's what "men from a land down unda" eat!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> what's vegemite?


 Your jokin aren't ya!!
I was gonna get Trace to put some in your package too...... *doh*
I'll send some separate tomorrow  
It's da secret ab formula


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

Vegamite =


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Vegamite =


What would you know...... you cant even spell it


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Today 3/5/04
> Wt- 205    WTF?!?
> Neck- 17
> ...




Today 3/15/04
WT- 197.2
Neck- 17.1
Shoulders-52 1/2
R.Bi-17
L. Bi- 16 1/2
Forearm-
Chest-46 1/2
Waist- 34.3
Thighs- 25 1/2
Calves- 15


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 16, 2004)

Back/Traps/Calves- Power

Deads, 3 sets-
315x6
335x6
355x5 *PB

HS Row, 3 sets-
280x6
300x4
305x4 *PB

Pull-up, 2 sets-
0x6
10x5

Cable Row, 2 sets-
140x4
120x7

BB Shrug, 3 sets-
285x8
295x8
305x6 *PB

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
275x6
295x5
295x4

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
90x6
110x6
110x5


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

Are those rack deads or regular deads?  That is good work?  How is your form?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 16, 2004)

Racked Deads. Today was about 2 inches below my knees. I hope my form is good! I'm not wearing a belt and I'm not having any "bad" pain from doing it like I used to. Thanks!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

remeber keep your chest up and rear delts pinched togehter.  Ark that upper back and maintain a good lordodic curve.  with your back problems you can't screw this exercise up.  Keep up the good work.  How many weeks left until show time?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Rock nice Workout.

Just out of curiousity, do you use straps with the Deads.  I find that I have to regrip a couple of times during the set with the heavier weights.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> remeber keep your chest up and rear delts pinched togehter.  Ark that upper back and maintain a good lordodic curve.  with your back problems you can't screw this exercise up.  Keep up the good work.  How many weeks left until show time?


Thanks P! I only do Deads once every 3 weeks on Power week so I try and make the most out of it then! Usually if my form goes bad, I feel it right away in my back. 6 weeks and 4 days till showtime!  How about you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey Rock nice Workout.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, do you use straps with the Deads.  I find that I have to regrip a couple of times during the set with the heavier weights.


Hey buddy, your workouts are looking awesome! Most definately do I wear straps w/ the Deads. During Power week I always wear straps because my grip would give out or I won't be able to focus the muscle I'm targeting. RR and S weeks I try not to use straps for back and traps. After my Comp, I'll focus more on my weak areas like grip, serratus, abs, and rear delts but for now I'm trying to just maintain what I have for the comp!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks P! I only do Deads once every 3 weeks on Power week so I try and make the most out of it then! Usually if my form goes bad, I feel it right away in my back. 6 weeks and 4 days till showtime!  How about you?




15 weeks away still.  Lots of dieting ahead


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> remeber keep your chest up and rear delts pinched togehter.  Ark that upper back and maintain a good lordodic curve.  with your back problems you can't screw this exercise up.  Keep up the good work.  How many weeks left until show time?


Thats extacly how i do em, still hurt my back yesterday


----------



## nas (Mar 17, 2004)

My back is really sore today.  Just a little in the lats but mostly up in the middle / traps area.  Guess I'm going to have to make wide grip pull ups part of my routine even if I hate them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome buddy! My back is sore too! My chest is still sore  Tomorrow is Shoulders and Tris!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 17, 2004)

My sore is bad..... very bad......
lower back, hurts to wak.... kinda feels like just where my pelvis is joined to my backbone, about here....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> My sore is bad..... very bad......
> lower back, hurts to wak.... kinda feels like just where my pelvis is joined to my backbone, about here....


I hope you feel better soon M8! 

Delts/Tri's Power-
MP, 3 sets-
135x6
155x3
145x5

Side Lateral sitting, 3 sets-
30x6
35x4 (NAS helped with each of these but I still struggled and felt it more than with the 30's)
30x5

Reverse Pec Dec, 3 sets- (Vertical Grip)
150x8
165x6
172.5x5

Dips, 3 sets-
55x6
65x6 (kinda busted my jewels on that one!)
70x4

Skullcrusher, 3 sets (tried it with DB's. Need to get used to it, feels like sitting tricep ext)
25x10
35x4
35x5

One Arm Ext, 1 set-
35x6

Then some Rope over the head exts but didn't keep track.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Meals?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

Yesterday- No Carb

Meal 1- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 2- 20g protein, 3 fish oil (right before work, 1 1/2 after Meal 1)

Meal 3- 1 Tuna Burger, 1 Turkey Burger, 1 cup Green Beans, 3 fish oil

Meal 4- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 4oz Flounder, 4oz grilled chicken, 5 fish oil, 1 cup Green beans

Meal 6- 1.5 TBSP PB, 35g Protein

Cals- 1480
Fat- 56g, 32%
Carb- 24g, 6%
Prot- 241, 62%


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn!!!!  I hope you had your LG.   

BTW - As of Sunday no more these:

Soda
Sweenter of any kind

That means no crystal light or s/f jello.  Nothing with artificial sweetner or carbonation.

Soon it will be coffee.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

I've got the LG!  4 serving yesterday. TP and Avant helped me out and rushed me a bottle. 

I NEVER drink soda's and the only sweetner I've had is Splenda. Can I still have that? The only thing I drink is water (and protein, LG, and ICE in water! )


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

I know I am so mean!

But I just love my Diet Rootbeer


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

that was meant to be directed at Jodi's statment


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I've got the LG!  4 serving yesterday. TP and Avant helped me out and rushed me a bottle.
> 
> I NEVER drink soda's and the only sweetner I've had is Splenda. Can I still have that? The only thing I drink is water (and protein, LG, and ICE in water! )


No sorry, No more splenda.

That's what I meant by sweetner.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> that was meant to be directed at Jodi's statment


I'm such a bitch.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

NO SPLENDA?!?!?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> 
> I know I am so mean!
> ...


I've never had cravings for soda's! Now alcohol...that's a different story!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm such a bitch.




You said it not me j/k


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry Rock - No more Splenda.

Iain - I'd never deny it


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

Sweetener's, I think the reasoning behind it, is even though the actual product doesn't induce insulin, your mind will cause a slight insulin release thinking that this is an actual carb source.

Correct me if I am wrong Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, that's the majority of it.  Another reason is because the packets contain maltodextrin and dextrose and even a little at this point is a  

Another thing is that things are going to get tougher and tighter and sugar cravings will be going through the roof soon.  So by cutting out sweetner it will help crave less.  Anything sweet, even artificial, will keep the cravings going.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok Jodi, you got me thinking now.  What about supps that use a sweetener. ie Protein powder ? Or Ice or Vendetta?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Rock isn't on Vendetta.  ICE is fine to keep.  The protein powder will be going away soon as well.  

6 meals all real food soon.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

Ouch! Sorry to let you in on this secret a little early Rock!

That means no more 4 and 5 PP shake days Rock


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Ummmm, yeah, thanks Iain.  I was kinda waiting to break the news to him privately next week.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

Privately, How am I meant to learn


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Privately, How am I meant to learn


Well it would have been posted I'm sure.  But when you need to tell someone that is dieting that your about to take away 66% of their food supply, things could get ugly


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

WHAT!!!!!! HOLY HELL! HOW DO I LIVE AND SURVIVE THEN??!?!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

Sucked in...... 

Jodi, do you think that Chromium is ok to help cravings?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

I've never found chromium to be beneficial but its fine to try if desired so.

Sorry Rock


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Ouch! Sorry to let you in on this secret a little early Rock!
> 
> That means no more 4 and 5 PP shake days Rock




Bummer!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

You all need to help me figure out fast things then because I've still got 12 hour shifts in the ER and only one break! Not saying it can't be done, just need help brainstorming possibilities!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

Legs/Calves- Power

I found I shouldn't do Power for Quads. My form suffers way to much and hurts my back. Will I still make gains keeping in the 8-15rep range for quads?

And not to sound gross, but seriously- How do you train legs when you have gas?!! 
Squat (freemotion), 4 sets-
160x10
220x6
240x8
240x6

Leg Press, 3 sets-
450x12
540x9
540x10

1 leg ext, 2 sets-
60x6
70x5

Leg Curl, 3 sets-
150x6
155x5
160x4

SLDL, 2 sets-
205x6
215x6

Sitting Calf, 5 sets-
120x8
130x6
90x9
50x12
30x16

When doing calves, my feet themselves start to burn and get like a charlie horse in them. Is that wrong?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

GasX, Charcoal, ginger and papaya enzymes allwork great.



I use to put cut up cold grilled chicken breasts in baggies.  Along with baggies of fiber one and celery sticks.  

Yeah, I went through ALOT of chicken.  Just wait til the last week.  Your gonna hate chicken when your done.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

Haha, I hate chicken now!! But the preprepared chicken strips at trader Joes are not so bad.

I'll have to give those things a try. Do you take it before your w/o or the night before?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah I would just have everything prepared for the day in bites sizes.

Maybe I am a pig, but I could wolf down food like it is nothing, and nobody would know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

We'll see how that goes! I'm a slow eater though 

Todays meals- Low Carb

Meal 1- 40g protein, 1/2 cup Steel cut oats, 1.5 TBSP PB, 1/2 apple

Meal 2- 40g protein, 1/2 cup steel cut oats, 1/2 apple

Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1 tuna burger, 5 fish oil, 8 oz yam

Meal 4- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 1 turkey burger, 1 tuna burger, 3 fish oil, 1 cup Green beans

Meal 6- 35g protein, 8 fish oil

Cals- 2402
Fat- 67g, 24%
Carbs- 198, 31%
Protein- 283g, 45%

That's too much protein isn't it?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah, that is a little high.  Can you cut it back today?

I take those things on an as needed basis


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

What do you suggest cutting back Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

What's the Protein & Fat in Turkey burger and Tuna Burger?

Oh and WHAT is in those Turkey and Tuna Burgers anyway?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm not sure about the turkey burger, I'll check that when I get home for you but I know the Tuna burger is just tuna. I'll email you that later too. Protein for both is 20g, fat for the turkey burger is 9g, fat for tuna is zilch I believe.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

I know that 20g of the total protein is coming from the steel cooked oats


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Well meal 5 then would be 55G protein.  How bout you skip the tuna burger and just have the chicken.  4 oz. Chix is 35G protein so add a speck more if you can.

Please get me the info on the Turkey burgers.  I have a feeling they may have to go away


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

Well I'm at work and already have my meals made here. No extra chicken, just the turkey burger and tuna burger with me. Want me to throw out the turkey burger and split the tuna burger with Meal 3 with the tuna burger from Meal 5. That will be 30 g of protein.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

That would be a little too low.  

Just move the tuna burger from meal 3 to meal 5.  Take the turkey burger from meal 5, cut it in half and have it in meal 3.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Will I still make gains keeping in the 8-15rep range for quads?
> *Yes*
> And not to sound gross, but seriously- How do you train legs when you have gas?!!
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 20, 2004)

Meals- No carb

Meal 1- 4oz Chicken, 1 tuna burger, 5 fish oil

Meal 2- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 3- 8oz swordfish, 5 fish oil, 1 cup green beans

Meal 4- 6oz steak, 1 cup green beans

Meal 5- 35g protein, 1.5 tbsp pb

4 servings LG

Cals- 1455
Carbs- 15g, 3%
Fat- 68g, 38%
Protein- 223, 57%


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW, 1455 cals!!!  I would be killing people if my cals were that low!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

And that's working a 12 hour shift too in the ER after doing 30min of HIIT training


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

Chest/Bi's- RR

I THINK I'M STARTING TO LOSE STRENGTH NOW!!! My Incline BP went down and I struggled quite a bit with it. Is it the diet or not having a training partner? Some other lifts stayed the same or went up a bit.

Incline BP, 5 sets-
185x7
190x3
185x4
155x7
155x6 (Pitiful 5 sets )

DB Bench, 4 sets-
75x7
65x9
65x8
50x10 (another pitiful 4 sets)

Pec Deck, 2 sets-
135x12
142.5x8

Alt Curl, 2 sets-
45x8 (up 1 rep)
45x7 (up 1 rep)

Reverse Str8 curl, 2 sets-
75x6
65x9
65x8

Concentration Curl, 2 sets-
25x10
25x9 (I'm thinking starting to do these on a preacher pad)

I was going to do forearms but was running out of time and wanted to get my cardio in. Forearms have kinda been pushed to the side lately but they are getting hit with bi's right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

Did 20 minutes HIIT on Eliptical trainer. Woulda done 30 but need to get to work.

P-funk was right about sprints. When your on a piece of equipment where you can really sprint as hard as you can with no boundaries, I found it hard to go past 30sec and after 10 minutes to even last 30 seconds. So I did 1min reg, 30sec sprint...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Did 20 minutes HIIT on Eliptical trainer. Woulda done 30 but need to get to work.
> 
> P-funk was right about sprints. When your on a piece of equipment where you can really sprint as hard as you can with no boundaries, I found it hard to go past 30sec and after 10 minutes to even last 30 seconds. So I did 1min reg, 30sec sprint...




It's Killer right!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

Most Definately! I like it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

New pics in Gallery! Be nice!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

lookin' good Rock!  Few more weeks to go!!

No leg shots?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

No leg shots. I guess I really should take a few, just nervous how they would look!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

I have a bad story to report! I have not cheated or eaten outside of my limits now for 7 weeks. Last night I woke up at about 1:00am in the kitchen with a jar of PB, a spoon, and a mouthfull of Peanut Butter!!! I have never done anything like that before. I musta slept walked and started eating PB in my sleep. By the amount that was gone I probably had about 3-4 full TBSP full


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

High Carb Day-

Meal 1- 40g protein, Oats, 1.5 Tbsp PB, 1/2 apple

Meal 2- 40g protein, oats, 1/2 apple

Meal 3- 2 Tuna burgers, yam

Meal 4- 40g protein

Meal 5- 8oz Swordfish, Yam

Meal 6- 35g protein, 5 fish oil

I forgot to bring my fish oil to work today (12 hours) so I'm not able to take it!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I have a bad story to report! I have not cheated or eaten outside of my limits now for 7 weeks. Last night I woke up at about 1:00am in the kitchen with a jar of PB, a spoon, and a mouthfull of Peanut Butter!!! I have never done anything like that before. I musta slept walked and started eating PB in my sleep. By the amount that was gone I probably had about 3-4 full TBSP full


  You might have to chain yourself to your bed 
Pics are lookin good champ, like the lats


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

whens your show?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Ris! I really don't feel that is my strong point, but then again I don't feel like I really have a strong point right now 

Greeky- the show is May 1. 
5weeks and 6 days!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

so why did you wax so early?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

Because I'm trying to tan and it's hard to tan with all that hair there! And I wanted to get an idea what I'll look like.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

oh ok, just making sure u didnt think the waxing would last til your show


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

No! LOL I plan to do it again the week of. Not looking forward to it though!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I have a bad story to report! I have not cheated or eaten outside of my limits now for 7 weeks. Last night I woke up at about 1:00am in the kitchen with a jar of PB, a spoon, and a mouthfull of Peanut Butter!!! I have never done anything like that before. I musta slept walked and started eating PB in my sleep. By the amount that was gone I probably had about 3-4 full TBSP full


  I'm eat in my sleep too when I'm dieting.  Seriously, I remember emailing TP because I was in tears.  I attacked the jar of nuts at my grandparents one night and that was only 2 weeks before my comp.  I was in panic mode.

You'll be fine rock.  It won't kill you.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Looking lean, keep it up!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2004)

Good Job Rock   You are making progress, keep up the hard work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm eat in my sleep too when I'm dieting.  Seriously, I remember emailing TP because I was in tears.  I attacked the jar of nuts at my grandparents one night and that was only 2 weeks before my comp.  I was in panic mode.
> 
> You'll be fine rock.  It won't kill you.


Thanks Jodi, just to be safe though I'm getting rid of the PB a week early!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Looking lean, keep it up!!!!!


Thanks Jill! I have a long way to go though, but I'm learning a lot about my body and how to do things differently next year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Good Job Rock   You are making progress, keep up the hard work.


Thanks Iain! You sound like your doing great yourself. I'm anxious to see some pics!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Back/Traps/Calves RR on a NO CARB DAY (and 20 minutes of HIIT)

Close Grip Pull-ups-
10x8 *PB for reps
20x6
25x4 *PB for weight

Bent Row-
135x10
145x8
145x7

DB Row
55x10
55x10

Pullover (machine)
125x15 *PB for reps
125x12

BB Shrug-
255x12
255x10
255x8

Behind Back BB Shrug- 
185x10

Standing Calf-
295x6
295x6
175x12
135x14
75x17

Sitting Calf- 
120x6
100x8
70x10
50x13
30x15

Then 20 min HIIT. There was no way I coulda done 30 min! I don't know if it's because No carb or it's harder doing it the way I'm doing it now.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2004)

Just a matter of finding some time.  I gotta tan a little too before I post any.  Too much glare from us white canadian folks when we take pics


----------



## Rissole (Mar 22, 2004)

Workin hard bro  Good to see 
Mmmmm vegemite in the middle of the night


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I have a bad story to report! I have not cheated or eaten outside of my limits now for 7 weeks. Last night I woke up at about 1:00am in the kitchen with a jar of PB, a spoon, and a mouthfull of Peanut Butter!!! I have never done anything like that before. I musta slept walked and started eating PB in my sleep. By the amount that was gone I probably had about 3-4 full TBSP full



   OMG, I just choked on my food!  Thats hillarious rock.  Keep up the good work, your doing great.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Just a matter of finding some time.  I gotta tan a little too before I post any.  Too much glare from us white canadian folks when we take pics


That's true man! Do the Insta tan and take some pics!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Workin hard bro  Good to see
> Mmmmm vegemite in the middle of the night


Thanks Ris. Where are your new pics? I thought you were updating every week. I WANT TO SEE!!

From what I've been hearing I don't think I would be eating vegemite in the middle of the night LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> OMG, I just choked on my food!  Thats hillarious rock.  Keep up the good work, your doing great.


Thanks Premier! I've since thrown out the PB so no more waking up with PB in my mouth!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Shoulders/Abs RR on a Low Carb day! 

Single Arm DB, 1 set-
75x5 ( I really don't like this exercise so I switched to both arms)

DB MP, 2 sets-
65x7
65x5

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets-
150x10
150x8
135x8

Cable Side Lateral, 3 sets-
25x12
25x10
25x8

Arnold Press, 2 sets-
35x10
35x9

Bent Cable Rear, 2 sets-
15x13
20x10

Sitting Side Lateral DB, 2 sets-
15x11
15x9

Decline Sit-ups, 3 sets-
0x20
5x12
10x8

Crunch Machine, 3 sets-
140x13
140x11
140x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yesterdays Meal, No Carb-

Meal 1- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 2- 40g Protein

Meal 3- 2 tuna burgers, 1 cup green beans, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 4- 4 oz chicken, 1 tuna burger, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 8oz swordfish, 1 cup green beans, 5 fish oil

Meal 6- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Cals- 1415
Fat- 48g, 28%
Protein- 262, 68%


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Today's Meal- Low Carb-

Meal 1 - 40g Protein, 1.5 tbps PB, 1/2 cup Steel cut oats

Meal 2- 40g Protein, 1 cup Oats

Meal 3- 1 tuna burger, 4 oz Chicken, 5 fish oil, 8 oz yam

Meal 4- 1 tuna burger, 4 oz chicken, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 2 tuna burgers, 5 fish oil, 1 cup Green Beans

Meal 6- 30g protein, 1 tbsp pb

Cals- 2,299
Fat- 63g, 24%
Carbs- 196, 32%
Protein- 253g, 44%


----------



## Rissole (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Ris. Where are your new pics? I thought you were updating every week. I WANT TO SEE!!
> 
> From what I've been hearing I don't think I would be eating vegemite in the middle of the night LOL!


Just been busy..... might get a new bi shot up today....
Vegemite is great on lightly toatsed white bread and just a thin smear..... need i say it should only be eaten on a bulk


----------



## nas (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks like you are making great progress!  Keep it up!

As his off and on training partner, I feel obligated to disclose that he is slacking on posing!   

Sorry but I had to do it.  We all want you to lift hard, run hard, and be able to pose so you can show it all off!  Now everyone motivate him to put as much hard work into posing as I know he is in the gym!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Ut oh rock... Dont you want the Virtual bodybuilder status of "You can shake that ass!"  Instead of "Posing Paul Dillet style."


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nas *_
> Looks like you are making great progress!  Keep it up!
> 
> As his off and on training partner, I feel obligated to disclose that he is slacking on posing!
> ...


  Rock shame on you...........I've been telling you since day 1 to practice on your posing.  You want to get up on stage all cut and lean and then look like a fucking idiot because you can't pose properly?  Now that would be more embarassing than coming in a little soft IMO


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Cant get more blunt than that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nas *_
> Looks like you are making great progress!  Keep it up!
> 
> As his off and on training partner, I feel obligated to disclose that he is slacking on posing!
> ...


You are in SOOOOooooo much trouble!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2004)

Well at least I am not a Rat j/k


----------



## nas (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey man its all in the idea of you going out there 110%!  Besides, I enjoy being the one not competing so I get to harrass you all the time.  See you at the gym!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nas *_
> Hey man its all in the idea of you going out there 110%!  Besides, I enjoy being the one not competing so I get to harrass you all the time.  See you at the gym!


Haha, yeah don't forget we're looking for a contest for you to do in the fall! Then the tables will be turned!  Naw, it's good and Jodi is right for getting on me. I just get discouraged sometimes when I pose and then I don't want to do it. But I NEED to regardless!

Did 30 min traditional cardio on Treadmill today. Incline 2.0, went 3.4 miles. I like traditional soooo much better than HIIT!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

Now get your ass in front of the mirror and start posing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Rock shame on you...........I've been telling you since day 1 to practice on your posing.  You want to get up on stage all cut and lean and then look like a fucking idiot because you can't pose properly?  Now that would be more embarassing than coming in a little soft IMO


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

He gets the TP in his journal too.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> He gets the TP in his journal too.....


That's right! Home from work now so it's time to POSE!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey everybody, I lost all my websites on posing tips when my computer was erased. Anyone have some good sites for me?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=30&break=4

This is the only one I know


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

Bi'/Tri's/Forearms, RR on Low Carb. 

Wow, it's been a long time since I've done arms together. We did I ever stop, what an awesome feeling in my arms! 

Dips- 
45x8
45x7
45x5
0x7

Alt Curl- 
45x8
45x8
45x5

Rope Pushdown-
80x10
90x8
80x8

Reverse Str8 bar curl-
75x8
70x7
65x9

Kickback-
15x12
20x12
25x7

1 arm Concentration Curl (on preacher)
25x12
30x7

Reverse Pushdown 1 arm-
20x15
30x10

Wrist Curl-
100x8
100x7
100x5

Reverse Wrist Curl-
50x8
50x8
50x6


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=30&break=4
> 
> This is the only one I know


Thanks Iain! I never know how to position and flex my legs and calves with the different poses! And now I need to start working on my 60-90sec posing routine also


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

Got music picked out yet ??


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> He gets the TP in his journal too.....



"The" TP.

I have made the big time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Got music picked out yet ??


Do you know "Defeat You" by Smashmouth?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

Probaby heard of it.  I suck with names though!

Must be hard to choose a song,  you want something that is going to appeal to a BB audience and Judges,  Yet something  you can preform to and enjoy


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Do you know "Defeat You" by Smashmouth?


Downloading now 
You got my package yet?? I accidently burnt some music on that cd but it just so happened that one of the songs is one i am gonna use. It's written on that scrawly piece of paper i was tellin you about.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

No im not... cant find it.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Probaby heard of it.  I suck with names though!
> 
> Must be hard to choose a song,  you want something that is going to appeal to a BB audience and Judges,  Yet something  you can preform to and enjoy


Yeah, it was hard. But I really like this song, it's fun and upbeat. Plus it's not one you hear on the radio so it's not done to death. Is there any way I can post a song or put it someplace where people can hear it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Downloading now
> You got my package yet?? I accidently burnt some music on that cd but it just so happened that one of the songs is one i am gonna use. It's written on that scrawly piece of paper i was tellin you about.


Too bad it didn't download! Hey I got the package yesterday, thanks man. I just transferred all the "Here" songs to my MP3 player to work out to and I listen to all the other songs while cooking and all. Pretty awesome! I enjoy listening to them. And the one you plan to do for your Comp is pretty awesome! I've probably listened to it 10 times already. I think you made a good choice! And thanks for the book, I can't wait to start it. I've been looking for a good book but there's so much out there. Lisa says she's heard really good things about this one. Have you read it? Let me know when you get my package. Lisa says she was a bit late getting it out but it should be there soon I hope! I have something else I want to send now too. I'll get that out soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2004)

Today I did HIIT on the Eliptical Trainer for 30 minutes including 3 min w/u and 2 min w/d. 30sec sprints, 1 min reg pace. Whew!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Today I did HIIT on the Eliptical Trainer for 30 minutes including 3 min w/u and 2 min w/d. 30sec sprints, 1 min reg pace. Whew!




 good job man!!!  It is freakin tough.  How long did it take you to get up to a reasonible pace?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2004)

Am I at a reasonable pace now?!? LOL  It doesn't take long, I think your body adjusts quickly to handle more, but the crappy thing is it never really gets easier because for the sprint you go ALL out. You know what I mean? How is your HIIT training going?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2004)

Haven't done one since that first one.  Tomorrow is the next day   It is a freakin killer though, very demoralizing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2004)

I know what you mean! I love traditional cardio but I dread doing HIIT! What are you doing for HIIT?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2004)

Eliptical!  Prolly 30 sec all out followed by 1 min rest


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 27, 2004)

How long are you going for? 20 min or 30?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 27, 2004)

Legs/Calves RR on Low Carb

Leg ext, 3 sets-
120x10
130x8
130x8

Hack, 3 sets-
120x12
120x12
120x12

One Leg Press, 3 sets-
140x15
150x15
160x12

Lying Leg Curl, 3 sets-
140x7
130x7
130x4

Sitting Leg Curl, 3 sets-
110x8
90x13
100x10

Iso Leg Curl, 1 set-
50x12

Sitting Calf, 5 sets-
120x8
120x8
90x9
70x12
50x15

Donkey Calf, 5 sets-
180x10
200x8
140x15
90x15
50x17


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 27, 2004)

I started training calves using 5 sets, starting very heavy and lowering the weight and upping the reps for as much as I can do each set. I really like how that feels and the results I'm getting from it. 

Would that approach work if I tried it with my other BP also? Like chest, 5 sets starting at 4-6 reps and keep lowering the weight till I'm at 12-15 reps?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Too bad it didn't download! Hey I got the package yesterday, thanks man. I just transferred all the "Here" songs to my MP3 player to work out to and I listen to all the other songs while cooking and all. Pretty awesome! I enjoy listening to them. And the one you plan to do for your Comp is pretty awesome! I've probably listened to it 10 times already. I think you made a good choice! And thanks for the book, I can't wait to start it. I've been looking for a good book but there's so much out there. Lisa says she's heard really good things about this one. Have you read it? Let me know when you get my package. Lisa says she was a bit late getting it out but it should be there soon I hope! I have something else I want to send now too. I'll get that out soon!


That Saliva is good music  I'll stiil try and hunt your one down
I'm about half way through that book (but i suck at reading, no motivation) there's another good one called "The Heavenly Man" that everyones raving about now, it's about a guy in China and how he was tortured and then some pretty amazing miracles too.
Aint got your package yet hopefully monday that Australia post for ya  "she'll be right mate".....
Send away bud  

What you do for calves is like what i do, I have a set rep range i work into and go to failure each set so if i do 8-10 first set i drop the weight a bit so the second set fails 8-10 as well. Try that if you want , you gotta play round abit to find what works beast for you.....
yes the "beast" was deliberate


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 29, 2004)

What other music do you like to workout to Ris?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 29, 2004)

Chest/Abs Shock week

Cable Crossover SS w/ Incline BP

Cable Crossover, 3 sets-
50x10
60x10
70x8

Incline BP, 3 sets-
155x9
155x5
135x6

Pec Deck SS w/ BP

Pec Deck, 3 sets-
165x8
135x10
135x10

BP, 3 sets-
155x4
115x10
135x6

HS Bench Drop Set, 2 sets-
120x8, 100x4, 50x8
120x7, 70x7, 50x6

Decline Sit-ups, 4 sets-
10x12
5x12
2.5x10
0x10

Rope Crunch, 3 sets-
130x9
110x14
90x20


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

Things are looking super rock! Have you had any cheats at all lately????


----------



## Rissole (Mar 29, 2004)

Now be honest Rock.....

 AC/DC, Metalica, Staind, Creed, P.O.D.... to name a few, but all they play at my gym is dance crap and i can't wear headphones cause i train with Ryan....  We use the fact that we hate the dance music so much for motivation 
It helped yesterday when i chest dipped with 132lb around the waist for 4 reps 

Also when you do shock week work isolation move to compound then for your second exercises change compound to isolation, so you would have done; Cable Crossover SS w/ Incline BP Then;   BP w/ Pec Deck SS


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Things are looking super rock! Have you had any cheats at all lately????


Thanks Jill! To be honest I have not had a cheat since I started the diet! (Except when I woke up eating PB ) Jodi has me taking a ton of Leptigen so my body doesn't need cheats. Just my mind


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Now be honest Rock.....
> 
> AC/DC, Metalica, Staind, Creed, P.O.D.... to name a few, but all they play at my gym is dance crap and i can't wear headphones cause i train with Ryan....  We use the fact that we hate the dance music so much for motivation
> ...


AC/DC is too weak (the songs I've heard), Metalica seems to monotone, Creed is to long. Haven't heard Staind or POD. I'll try downloading some of those. My gym plays crap to but I need my MP3 player when I'm doing cardio. 

Wow- 132 for Dips, awesome man! My most is 70 for 4 and that was a struggle.

I'll try that for the rest of shock week. For some reason I feel bloated and fat today. Crappy mood!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

Dude, it is all about bag pipe music!!!!

Linkin Park is good too.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2004)

POD is a christian band but they rock....
You'll like Staind  I like anything with heavy guitars 
Or bagpipes


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll have to download some of those P-funk and Ris! Working out to Bagpipes huh? Alright, I can't get any worse!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Bagpipes rock,  Hair stands on end when ever I hear them play, that is a good thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 30, 2004)

Back/Traps/Calves SHOCK

Today was supposed to be shock but I don't like the Shock exercises for back (very inconvenient at my gym) so I did things a little different.

Wide-grip Pull-up ( I was going to go for 50 but then I realised that would take all day so I ended up with 30 and I'm happy with that) 8 sets-
0x7
0x5
0x4
0x3
0x3
0x3
0x3
0x4

Bent over BB Row Wide Grip, 5 sets-
155x8
175x4 *PB
135x9
115x12
95x15

Wide Grip Pulley Row-
70x10
80x8
90x7

BB Shrugs, 5 sets-
305x6
245x9
205x12
175x14
135x17

Standing Calf, 5 sets-
295x7
295x6
195x11
135x13
95x16

Sitting calf, 5 sets-
180x6
120x6
90x10
70x11
50x14

Then 30 min Cardio after. Cardio is hard after 10 sets of calf work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Bagpipes rock,  Hair stands on end when ever I hear them play, that is a good thing


I guess I've never heard Bagpipes before!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I guess I've never heard Bagpipes before!



Braveheart, and Last of the Mohicans have good music in them.  And like IAD said, makes your hair stand on end from the adrenaline starting to pump


----------



## nas (Mar 30, 2004)

Pics!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice workout bro  Good to see you being consistant with abs and calves 
I can send you another cd if you want 
My parcel hasn't arrived yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nas *_
> Pics!


What do you want pics for? You see me at the gym!! Honestly though, no more pics till contest I think. My confidence goes down when I see them compared to Ris and Tank and Jen!  Plus I'm sodium loading now so I'll look bloated!  Hopefully see you in the gym soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Nice workout bro  Good to see you being consistant with abs and calves
> I can send you another cd if you want
> My parcel hasn't arrived yet


Thanks Ris! I love working Calves now because I get all these vein popping out when I work them 
Sure, send another CD. I have such trouble finding good workout music! But I've been listening to Saliva quite a bit and still really like that song you plan on doing! Your package should be coming any day I imagine!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What do you want pics for? You see me at the gym!! Honestly though, no more pics till contest I think. My confidence goes down when I see them compared to Ris and Tank and Jen!  Plus I'm sodium loading now so I'll look bloated!  Hopefully see you in the gym soon.


I better be receiving pics still.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

You will Jodi, but I don't plan to post anymore here so there will look like a bigger change. I feel like each pic I post here isn't different from the one before!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

Don't be so hard on your self, we all see progress.

You know if Jodi wasn't happy with your results, she would be all over you trying to make things happen a little quicker.

A vein in your calf very nice,  I don't think I will ever see one there.  Must be getting alot more vascular.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Iain. I appreciate that. I imagine most people who compete (especially the first time) feel severely insecure about every aspect of their body, training and eating. I know I do.

I'll post some new instructions from Jodi here soon, but l want everyone to know that when I decided to compete I knew it would be hard, but I had no idea Jodi would take it to this level we're headed. I probably woulda changed my mind at the beginning, but now after already being through 8 weeks of it being tough I need to finish. And right now I feel that regardless of how I look for the competition, I'm proud of myself for following through with all of this and going through hell w/out looking to the left or right but straight ahead. And I will most definately do it again next year! (But bigger hopefully! )


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Today was Shoulders/Abs. Going for volume now and not failure-

Nautilis Side Raise, 3 sets-
95x12
95x12
95x10

HS MP, 3 sets-
110x12
110x10
110x9

Reverse Peck Deck, 3 sets-
150x10
120x12
120x10

Side Cable raise, 3 sets-
25x12
25x10
20x11

Arnold Press, 3 sets-
35x11
30x10
25x11

Cable reverse bent row, 3 sets-
15x12
20x11
20x10

Rope Crunch, 3 sets-
100x20
110x17
110x15

Crunch Machine, 3 sets-
125x15
125x14
125x14

I tried Hovers but I didn't feel anything in my abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, here is some updates I'll paraphrase from Jodi-

-She definately plans on my competing below 180. I'm 193 right now. I'll drop at least 8lbs the last week due to water weight.

- No more protein shakes after this weekend. Starting Monday is 6 real food meals a day 

- PB goes away after this weekend also

- I need to eat egg whites or boiled chicken after workouts starting Monday. No more food inbetween lifting and cardio, to quote Jodi - "You'll have to wait til you get home to eat.  Muscle development and repair is not our priority anymore.  It's too late for that - what you have is what you get   Its all about fat burning now."

- The last week all I'll be eating is boiled chicken (w/no mustard)  

- This is what Jodi says about my sodium load- "We want you to start adding salt to your food NOW.  Start using things like soy sauce, table salt, salt seasoning etc.  Also drink 2 chicken boullions (the full sodium kind) per day.  Then 5 days later add 2 more boulliouns for a total of 4 per day.  Then 5 days days later add  more boullions for a total of 6 per day.  Then, yup, you got it 2 more boullions 5 days later.  So by the 2 week mark you should be at 8 boullions per day.  Make them as a hot beverage and drink it.  Also, don't watch the scale too much.  You are going to bloat from the sodium and hold water.  2 weeks out from your comp you should be at full sodium load and that includes 8 chicken boullions per day and food salted and seasoned with salt.  Be sure to be drinking 6L of water per day."

- Cardio 6 days a week starting at the 4 week out mark.  3 HIIT and 3 Traditional - for now.

- We are going to do a 7day Carb depletion before the contest

- Here is the verdict on my training now- "Keep your volume high.  Your not lifting for hypertrophy anymore, its all about fat loss and lifting to maintain what you have." 

- We are keeping reps in the 10-12 range and failure is not necessary. It's about burning fat now.

- And we are going back to a Push/Pull routine for more volume and so each muscle gets hit more times in a week.

Looks like that is all for now!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

Don't forget I turn to TP for most of my questions on helping you.  I'm still new at this myself and he's my guidance. 

BTW - Its not all boiled chicken your last week, there's steak too


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, that's better! You and TP have been a tremendous help to me! There is no way I would know to do all these things on my own.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn man that is some pretty harcore shit.  Good info though!

I feel for ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Iain. That's why I feel my reward is just being able to do it with no excuses


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 1, 2004)

Did 30 min HIIT today on Eliptical. That stuff is still soooo hard! Does it matter that I burn more calories doing the traditional 30 minutes as opposed to the 30 min HIIT?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 1, 2004)

I think the song I'll do my posing to is Defeat You by Smashmouth. Anyone know it? Here are the lyrics-

Born is a human with a kung-fu spine
equipped with a detector of what's on your mind
you jive you shuck you bob you weave
and when you're down you've got something up your sleeve
and you've got it good
as bad as it gets
you make your own incisions that come with regrets
you're in it to win it and make every minute count
you put it all together and dish it out

Chorus-
Hey I know hwere you're from
it makes it that much nicer to meet you
hey I know hwat you've done 
it makes it that much better to defeat you

All that knowledge
all those skills
all the gas it takes to get up top of the hill
and while the others try to take your spot
you wanna make them stop
but you gotta make them stop
would you do anything
whatever it takes
jacks in the road
yeah fix the brakes
it's the instinct that's got us locked up tight
and it's the madness that's keeping us up all night

Chorus

born is a human with mechanics to win
born is a machine with a human tucked in
you jive you shuck you jab you stick
you're calling out for help when it gets too thick
your honor your honor it's not me
it's theinvisible visible evil powers that be
untraceable insatiable haveing to feed
yeah you cry when your wounded
and you laugh when they bleed... Chorus


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Did 30 min HIIT today on Eliptical. That stuff is still soooo hard! Does it matter that I burn more calories doing the traditional 30 minutes as opposed to the 30 min HIIT?


Don't listen to what the machine says for cals.  You burn way more cals doing HIIT.  Those things are far from accurate.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 1, 2004)

Alright Jodi. I didn't think that made sense because I'm dead and can't breathe halfway through HIIT training, but have no problem with traditional.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 1, 2004)

Feel for you brother! 
I was taking boullion cubes as well to sodium load the last 2 weeks and let me tell ya, I just about yacked everytime I drank it. By the way, nice progress. Motivation is key the last couple of weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Did 30 min HIIT today on Eliptical. That stuff is still soooo hard! Does it matter that I burn more calories doing the traditional 30 minutes as opposed to the 30 min HIIT?



Yes what Jodi said. 

The reason this happens is because one form of cardio is aerobic (the traditional cardio) and the other, like lifting weights, is anerobic (sprints).

Aerobic exercise needs oxegyn as the main form of fuel to complete work so your heart is working at a high capacity to do the workout causing a great amount of energy expenditure.

Anerobic exercises doesn't need the prescense of oxygen to perform work because it is fueled by other things like glucose, glycogen and ATP-CP.  The short bursts (or sprints) of energy cause the heart rate to elevate and then the rest interval inbetween allows for the heart to come back down.  So unlike the aerobic exercise the heart rate is not taken to a high level and maintained there.  Because of the rest periods in anerobic exercise there is less caloric expenditure. However, there is a greater amount of caloric expenditure post workout as the metabolism has been jump started so to speak.   This is what is reffered to as  Excess Post-exercise Oxygen Consumtion (EPOC).


----------



## Rissole (Apr 1, 2004)

I feel for ya bud....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

I actually like the bullion cubes BD!  But my diet has been so bland I'm happy for anything with salt

Yeah that makes sense P-Funk, makes me feel better about doing HIIT!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

Started Push/Pull today. Today was Push. Since I have to lift on High and Low carb days my schedule will look like this- Push/Pull/Push off Pull/Push/Pull off...

Bench, 3 sets-
185x10
165x9
145x12

Decline, 3 sets-
180x9
140x12
145x9

Peck Deck, 1 set-
150x10

Squat, 3 sets-
95x12
95x12
95x11

Leg Press, 3 sets-
360x12
380x12
400x11

Cable Front Raise, 2 sets-
35x12
35x10

Side Lateral Raise, 2 sets-
15x12
15x10

Reverse Peck Deck, 2 sets-
120x12
120x11

Skullcrusher DB, 2 sets-
20x9
15x10

Kickback cable, 2 sets-
15x9
10x10

Sitting calf, 3 sets-
90x12
70x12
50x13

Donkey calf, 3 sets-
180x12
140x14
90x15


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2004)

So Hi-no-lo-no?


----------



## nas (Apr 2, 2004)

Update: Hadn't seen rock in the gym for over a week.  He has made amazing changes since then.  Looking very, very noticeably leaner!  I am very excited and proud of him b/c I was starting to worry around 6 weeks out but the last two weeks the hard work is really starting to show.

Keep up the good work man, it is DEFINITELY showing!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2004)

Good to here!!! Keep it up Rock


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah baby  Rock it Rock!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> So Hi-no-lo-no?


Hey Iain. I'm doing- Hi, no, low, no, low, no, High...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nas *_
> Update: Hadn't seen rock in the gym for over a week.  He has made amazing changes since then.  Looking very, very noticeably leaner!  I am very excited and proud of him b/c I was starting to worry around 6 weeks out but the last two weeks the hard work is really starting to show.
> 
> Keep up the good work man, it is DEFINITELY showing!


Thanks buddy!  So you were worried too 6 weeks out!  I've still got a long way to go though!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey bud, hows everything going for you?  When are you going to throw your next set of pics up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

I don't know if I'll do pics for you guys again until contest time. I feel they don't really change much time to time. I'll just re-date the ones I already have up!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Sweet... and perhaps draw some facial hair on them too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

That's a good idea!  I've thought about getting a new tattoo before my competition. Maybe see if they can etch in a 6-pack on my stomach!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

If not put naked dancing ladies on your biceps, they love that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

You mean together with the ones I already have?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Iain. I'm doing- Hi, no, low, no, low, no, High...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

No? I thought that's what we changed to last week.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2004)

I could be completely forgetful here but I could have sworn we were only doing H/N/L/N repeat


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2004)

I went back and got the email. It is like this. I was wrong, musta not have wanted that other High Carb day in there 

Mon- High
Tue- No
Wed- Low
Thurs- No
Fri- High
Sat- Low
Sun- No


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

I just went carb crazy!!!!  Had my birthday dinner with a mate who has his birthday and year the same as me!! We wanted to celebrate b4 i left  
Looks like some extra cardio tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2004)

Lot's of extra Cardio!  Work it out with Trace  What all did you have to eat?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Oh yes Rock, together with the ones you have... the more naked dancing ladies on your arms, the more the judges will love you.  If that fails, you can at least join the Navy and pass as a respectable sailor 

Ummm, chaplain?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I went back and got the email. It is like this. I was wrong, musta not have wanted that other High Carb day in there
> 
> Mon- High
> ...


No it should be

High, No, Low, No, High, No, Low, No etc.

Stop being afraid of the carbs


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Lot's of extra Cardio!  Work it out with Trace  What all did you have to eat?


Chicken breast with mushroom sauce, Rack ribs with this wicked bbq sauce, salad with ranch dressing and cheese, sweet potatoe with butter and cinnamon and a free birthday slice of mud cake with ice cream and cream  and 2 glasses of coke 
Funny thing is, i look even leaner this morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Push, 1B

Incline BB, 4 sets-
155x12
155x6
135x8
115x8

DB, 3 sets-
60x9
55x10
50x10

Cable X-over, 1 set-
60x12

Hack, 3 sets-
110x12
110x12
110x12

Leg Ext, 3 sets-
135x10
120x10
120x9

HS MP, 2 sets-
110x12
110x11

Cable Side, 2 sets-
20x12
25x10

Reverse Peck Deck, 2 sets-
120x12
120x11

Rope Pushdown, 3 sets-
90x11
80x8
60x8

Reverse 1 arm pushdown, 2 sets-
20x8
15x12

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
215x11
175x12
135x13

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
90x11
70x11
50x13


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright, couple quick questions-

1. Why do I have so much trouble with Bench exercises when I rest 1 min and strive for 12 reps? The 1st set at 155 was very easy to get 12 reps, but I wait about 50sec, do it again and I only get HALF that and it was a struggle. Is that normal or do I have a mental block in my head? Same thing with tri's and calves. But Hacks was very challenging the first set to get 12, but I was still able to get 12 on subsequent sets.

2. I did 30 min Traditional cardio and I got a horrible pain in my side after about 6 min in. I was going much slower than I normally do also. For the first 15 min I had to keep slowing it to a fast walk because of the pain. What's that about?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

High Carb day-

Meal 1- 2 tuna burgers, 1 cup Fiber one, some of a pear, 5 fish oil

Meal 2- 8 raw eggs (6-whites, 2- still with yolk), 1/4 cup Steel Cut Oats w/ raspberries

Meal 3- 8 oz Salmon, Yam, 3 fish oil, some of a pear

Meal 4- 8 oz Bass, Yam, 5 fish oil, some pear

Meal 5- 8oz Bass, 5 fish oil

Meal 6- 1 salmon burger, 1 tuna burger, 5 fish oil


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn that's alot of fish


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

You said I could eat all the fish I wanted


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright, couple quick questions-
> 
> 1. Why do I have so much trouble with Bench exercises when I rest 1 min and strive for 12 reps? The 1st set at 155 was very easy to get 12 reps, but I wait about 50sec, do it again and I only get HALF that and it was a struggle. Is that normal or do I have a mental block in my head? Same thing with tri's and calves. But Hacks was very challenging the first set to get 12, but I was still able to get 12 on subsequent sets.
> ...




1.  being unable to hit a cinstant rep range is difficult when you are going under 60sec rest and not doing a full recovery between sets.  This is pretty typical.  also, you are in an extreme caloric defecit right now so your energy and endurace are down.  Look at my workouts!  The same thing happens to me right now as my rest intervals are only 30-60sec.  Some of it can be mental and maybe you are doubting yourself a little bit.  You can also try a little rest pause if you want to get some extra reps.

2.  Were you drinking enough water?  It sounds like you cramped up.  Was the cardio right after your workout?  You were probably pretty depleted an dyour body was freaking out.

All things considered these are pretty common when people are in the state you are in and training aunder these conditions.  Hang in there, almost over


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright, that makes me feel better. Thanks P-funk. I coulda been dehydrated, just haven't had that happen to me before (not just a few minutes in) and yeah I do the cardio right after my w/o. 

The thing with the weights is a major ego buster though! I don't like that


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright, that makes me feel better. Thanks P-funk. I coulda been dehydrated, just haven't had that happen to me before (not just a few minutes in) and yeah I do the cardio right after my w/o.
> 
> The thing with the weights is a major ego buster though! I don't like that




yeah, it sounds like you cramped up.  Whenever I do cardio right after my workout I take a few minutes to drink water.  Then I slowly warm up my legs for a couple of minutes (usually light pedaling on the bike) and then i go and drink a little more water andt he I rock and roll just to make sure I don't cramp up because I wont quite until cardio is done and the cramping is unpleasant.

I hear ya on the ego thing.  I hate it too and I feel like a wimp but you gotta understand that you are not really resting, it is almost like you are performing cardio so strength isn't as much of a factor as muscle endurance is.  Don't worry, it will come back after the comp.....how many weeks left now?  this is the final push right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, I have 3 weeks and 4 days left. Doesn't seem like nearly enough time! But I'll be soooo glad when it's over and I can go back to bulking. It'll be worth  it though. I've learned alot about my body during this that will help for next year!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

That is what it is all about.  3 weeks out your strength is defenitly down so I wouldn't sweat it.  I am going to be really upset when I am three weeks out and I can't lift heavy but that is how it goes.  I was actually thinking about not competeting at all about 2months ago because I am so into strength and power training but then I was like fuck it and jsut decided this is how it has to be.

You are going to do well and it is all a learning process.  No matter where you are it nevers seems like enough time.  lol, at 12 weeks out I am wondering if I can even get in shape.  I am so nervous.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

You already look good P! Several times I thought about forgetting about it and just bulking because I was liking the muscle gains I was making and knew if I went through with the Comp I would lose muscle. But like you I just decided to do it anyway for the experience.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

Pull 1B No Carb-

Wide Grip Pull-ups- 3 sets (I go for 10-12 on all sets but I don't feel anything hits my back as well as this exercise so I just do as many as I can which isn't very many! )
0x8
0x7
0x4

Bent Row, 3 sets-
115x12
115x12
115x12

Cable Row, 2 sets-
90x12
90x10

Shrugs BB, 3 sets-
185x12
185x12
185x10

Seated Leg Curl, 3 sets-
100x12
110x12
110x8

SLDL, 3 sets-
175x6
135x8
135x8 

(Coulda done much more on all 3 sets, but I threw my straps away to work on grip. Grip kept giving out, buts that's ok. I made the right decision! )

Incline DB Curl, 3 sets-
35x12
35x6 (WTF?)
30x11

Reverse Curl BB, 2 sets-
55x8
45x11

Concentration Curl, 1 set-
20x9

Decline Sit-ups, 3 sets-
10x12
10x10
10x10

HIIT for 30 min. Whew!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2004)

HIIT for 30 mins after a workout Good stuff.

I have been doing Standard after a workout, and Saving my HIIT for Days off


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd like to do that but I lift 5 days a week and Jodi want HIIT 3 times a week so that means once on a lifting day. Figured I'd get it out of the way early in the week!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

I posted another thread with some of my poses to critique. The link is http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=605054#post605054


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Rock, I put a little post in your thread   Hope your week is going well!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2004)

Alright everyone, thanks for the support and encouragement! However I have decided to by-pass this competition and shoot for next years. I know I can get into Contest shape in 3 weeks but at how much muscle loss? I'm not ready to do that right now. So I've decided to do TP's program and Recomp. I don't plan to so much bulk as still get rid of my stomach and tighten up, just at a slower pace. I look at pics of myself last year and hate them. I don't want to lose muscle. I just decided to do this contest too late and didn't leave enough time to properly get ready with the BF level I was at.

BTW Jodi is an awesome trainer!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Whatever you decide, I support you Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks man! I'm looking forward to doing this TP-PT. Your doing it too right buddy?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Yup.  Will start on monday


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2004)

Man I had my bags packed to come watch and everything 

Next year you will kick ass, maybe I will be ready to get on stage at the same time, MAYBE


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, the whole thing is a learning process.  Next time around you will know exactly what you need to do to get the results you want.  You (and Jodi) did a great job completly changing your physique and you should be totally pumped about all the knowledge of your own body you gained.  


Now maybe Jodi will have more time to yell at me in my journal


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Now maybe Jodi will have more time to yell at me in my journal


Awwww, how sweet.  

I go yell at you anytime you wish my dear.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright everyone, thanks for the support and encouragement! However I have decided to by-pass this competition and shoot for next years. I know I can get into Contest shape in 3 weeks but at how much muscle loss? I'm not ready to do that right now. So I've decided to do TP's program and Recomp. I don't plan to so much bulk as still get rid of my stomach and tighten up, just at a slower pace. I look at pics of myself last year and hate them. I don't want to lose muscle. I just decided to do this contest too late and didn't leave enough time to properly get ready with the BF level I was at.
> 
> BTW Jodi is an awesome trainer!



Hey Rock! You really rock!  I mean it, your change is amazing! Seeing your real before pics that you brought when we had lunch together and seeing the pride in your face when showing them was amazing too. I know you can do this and I know you know you can too  I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of you and Lisa when I move to Virginia  Keep up the fantastic work!

Oh, and btw, you're still a dork


----------



## bludevil (Apr 8, 2004)

Hate to hear your waiting to next year. I was really looking foward to see your end results, you've made tremendous progess over the last 2 months so I know it would have all come together in the last 3 weeks. 
Are you going to keep a journal of your workouts. Be interested in how TP's training goes for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Well, the whole thing is a learning process.  Next time around you will know exactly what you need to do to get the results you want.  You (and Jodi) did a great job completly changing your physique and you should be totally pumped about all the knowledge of your own body you gained.
> 
> 
> Now maybe Jodi will have more time to yell at me in my journal


Thanks man, i appreciate you saying those things! I'm already excited about next years competition. I feel good about it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Rock! You really rock!  I mean it, your change is amazing! Seeing your real before pics that you brought when we had lunch together and seeing the pride in your face when showing them was amazing too. I know you can do this and I know you know you can too  I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of you and Lisa when I move to Virginia  Keep up the fantastic work!
> 
> Oh, and btw, you're still a dork


Thanks so much Jenn, that really means alot to me  Just think, you and Justin are the only ones who have seen what I REALLY used to look like. Lisa and I are excited for you and Justin to be here closer! Oh, and thanks for calling me a dork! That helps me know it's truly you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> Hate to hear your waiting to next year. I was really looking foward to see your end results, you've made tremendous progess over the last 2 months so I know it would have all come together in the last 3 weeks.
> Are you going to keep a journal of your workouts. Be interested in how TP's training goes for you.


Hey buddy, here is my journal for the new program: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29923

I'm doing a recomp and still using TP's carb cycling (modified for recomp) so I still plan on changing quite a bit, just not losing muscle. Thanks for your support! You did awesome things with your diet and training- your the one who should be competing!


----------



## bludevil (Apr 9, 2004)

> You did awesome things with your diet and training- your the one who should be competing!



LOL, I went on a bulking diet right after I finished the carb cycling diet. I gained 22lbs. Pretty happy with the results. I gained a lot more strength and you could still see top 2 abs. Now I'm back on carb cycling, actually just started this week to get into beach-ready shape. 
Oh yeah, don't underestimate your accomplishments, your change was inspiring to me as well as many other members on this board.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks man! do you have new pics of the new 22lbs? I'm hoping still to get my abs out more for this summer.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 9, 2004)

No new pics, it's hard for me to take pics with little defintion. I love gaining the strength and bulk but hate losing the definition. I guess it's just a mental thing.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

So you done with this Journal ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, pretty much. Though we can whore in here now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Why the sad face?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know, just to guilt you a little!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Haha, no guilt here!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

So are you submitting final stats at the end of the month??


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

Well at least you stopped cutting, one less person to kick my ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm trying to recomp. I'll probably still send in pics and stats, though it's not as important as it was before you know?  and I don't think I woulda kicked your ass! More the other way around


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

Why do think I haven't posted pics? 

I have seen your guys/ gals progress


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, i feel the same exact way compared to Ris and Tank and Jenn!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

Maybe will have our own little Competition 

Except there will be two winners.  Oh yeah We win!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, I can get on board with that!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

I think i'm gonna come in soft Rock.... There is too much beer to drink here


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

No man! Your making such awesome progress! Just make sure you come into your real contest looking ripped


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

3 days driving and my birthday with friends b4 i left and thenmy birthday when i got here with my bro 
Yeah that is what is important May 30th, Is yours tomorrow or something??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

No, I'm not doing it anymore!  Next year.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh really...... why??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm in the shape I should be in for 6 weeks out, not 3. Jodi said we could still get there, but I'm afraid of losing to much muscle in the process and I don't want to do that.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok cool.... I think i might come in soft too we'll see


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Good one..... get online and then i gotta go.... i'm outta time


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2004)

You still there buddy?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2004)

No, you not journaling anymore mate??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you back yet man?!? Yeah I'm journaling. It's Rocks TP-PT Journal.


----------

